# Lister Egg Share Girlies ~ Part 5



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

New home ladies

Happy chatting  

Love Emxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

The Lister Egg share girlies  ​
vicmc testing 08/02 No further update  

Kateag 1st ES abandoned, 2nd ES  looking into 3rd ES   

Nicwim 1st ES   Follow up appt 30/05 planning tx for july 2007

Jetabrown        

Alexia 10/02       

Allybee17 10/05        

shye  Testing 05/02, 02/02 ohss and a       

MJP   FET D/R 01/05    

Miranda7 tx abandoned  , moved on to straight tx, currently stimming, next scan 17/05    

wishing4miracle   Follow up appt 25/04 2nd go approx aug 07 (start pill next AF) 

Luckystars waiting for starting pill and 2nd HIV tests in may 

Honnybee Initial consultation 30/04 also awaiting HIV tests in may 

Jena d/r 30/04    

Hope all is correct 
Anyone who is missing IM me and i will add you
Emxx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Ladies,

How is everyone today?

Kate - Your quiet, you ok hun?

Hope everyone ok, can't do personals cos its a new home and i can't check back yet and i can't remember it all!!!!!!      

Anyways, i am good, getting ready for the weekend... will try to post tomorrow if not, have a good weekend and i'll see you all Monday.

Love Jena xxxxx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Eveyone.....

Where is everybody today 

Kate - Are u OK  

Jena - Thanks for the chat today oh and Ive been naughty and had some more choc.. I needed it after the washing up 

Mitch - Thanks for the help you gave me its sort of made me feel better 

Ally - Hope Ur OK ?

Em - Hows u Hun??

Well I'm off to do some more house work before DP gets home or I will be in trouble....  . I had better be nice to him as I'm off out on a girls night out in Croydon tomorrow night and I need him to pick me up 

Where is everyone its very quite on here today its weird..

Ju xx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

afternoon Lady's your right Ju it's a little quite here today normally it takes me a while to read all the posts when i get home from work but not alot here today .

I'm OK just seem to be really tired but i think thats just me seem to be able to fall asleep as soon as i sit down,mind you my kitten woke me at 4am this morning scratching at our bedroom door to come in naughty kitty i had to get up and tell him off!!!!! 

Kate what have you been up2 today?? anything??

at work today we had a staff meeting and the boss has arranged a big staff "belated Christmas party" he's paying for everything going to posh Chinese restaurant he's paying for taxis and all alcholic drinks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it's June the 8th so hopefully I'll still be on the soft stuff so I'll be a cheap date from him 

allyson xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi girls. 

Thanks for checking on me, Im ok just not feeling too good. Keep getting a pain in my side and then its followed by an ache over my belly then it all goes.  

Also keep getting dizzy spells so no idea whats going on. Hoping its all a good sign. 

Have spent most of the day in bed, and just ventured into town to get boo a pair of trainers and myself some trackies and mags. 

Hope everyone is ok. 

Please keep everything crossed for me. xxxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi All.

I hope you feel well soon kate? I am sure you are already taking things easy . Sending you a big    you crazy girl you   .

Well Ally I think I would be tired if my kitty kept me up   what type is he? sending you lots of     too.

JUles did I hear CHOCOLATE omg I dream of it was it cadburys...... I miss chocolate as I don't find I like the danish stuff. I make everyone send me a bar to keep my stock pile up. Thou it never seems to last   

Jena it was lovely talking to you and Jules I had a very lazy day   I swear my bottom is expanding by the day. the only exercise I seem to have is finger press ups   . No I am telling a fib. I do cycle everyday when I walk the dog!

It is quiet tonight, i lost the thread and had to look thou I don't know why that happened, strange   never mind.

night girls

mitch
xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello everyone!

Ugh, Kate - you sound like you're feeling crappity! Must be George and Mildred wriggling about, embedding themselves. 
[fly][/fly]   

I got my prescription in the post yesterday - I'm going to be drugged to the eyeballs! I'm having Cetrotide - sounds like a weedkiller - Monopur (yay!), Ovitrelle, Cyclogest and Clomid.
Reckon I'll grow a hairy chest? Go green and start barking?

Now see here - I see that Cyclogest is a pessary, but it says to be taken _rectally _ - ew! I thought that would be an enema? So it looks like I'll have every orifice plugged with something for a while. TMI? Me?

I'm thinking it's going to be about three weeks after that, egg collection - no dilly dallying this time, thankfully.
Then if it's all hopeless, who knows?
My family's been lovely - mum and dad have been getting me wee gifts and leaving meals on the doorstep and stuff. I've since found out that my gran had her menopause at 40. Mind you, she did have my dad at 34 and another after that, so the eggs can't have been bad - just a bit scant.

Tired is a good sign Ally, I think, from reading other people's posts who've gone on to have BFPs. is it weird, working and trying to be the same while waiting for the big news?


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

YYYYYYYEEEEEEAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!! Miranda is back!! Oh hun I'm so pleased you are still going ahead with treatment. Do not underestimate the weird and wonderful ways of IVF, whatever you've been told via tests hun, do NOT be disheartened. It's unbelievable how many girls have successful pregnancies/bubbas from low grade embies/only one embie/girls that have been told no chance/age 45+ etc anything and everything is always so so possible! I've read it on here and everyday I'm amazed! You go for it girl     Oh and the Cyclogest I did that front door, think you have a choice  

Loads and loads of luck honey!        

Maria xxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hee! Front door?!  
Will we be cycling together again, Maria, do you reckon? Without hunting it down, I can't remember when you're due to get on the road again. I think the last I read you were waiting for Auntie - is she there yet? Sorry - been a bit head in the sand!

How are you feeling now about everything? Positive? 

I just wish there was someone to tell me - a psychic or something - if it'll be ok. Not necessarily if it'll work, but that I can cope if it doesn't.

I think we should all go en masse to that Sally Morgan bird..

When are you up in London next?

xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

YAY Miranda!!!! Blimey, you will be buzzing on those drugs!!! When do you start taking them all?? I also use cyclogest front door, no back door business for me! Dh nearly wet himself when he read the label on the packet  

I agree with Maria, don't give up yet Mrs, women can have one go at it, get nowhere, then try again with exactly the same routine and there you go, bobs your uncle! I'm keeping everything crossed for you hun, those eggies aren't going to know whats hit em!!!

Maria hope the sniffing is going OK, have they said how long you are sniffing for before you start the rest? Do you have to wait for AF like normal 

Mitch thanks for the wishes hun, sounds like you are missing your choccie!!! 

Dh has just  had to rush up to chichester, as his Step Dad was knocked off his bike today, and was left unconscious in the road. He has a broken cheek bone, nose, had his lip re stitched and lost his front teeth!? He is being sent home soon, so he is as OK as he can be, but DH lovingly said he looks like a troll!! Men. 

Anyway, I'm feeling better now, no aches (touch wood) so still as confused as ever. Grrrr. Tomorrow is day 11, is that still too early!??

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Well I should be starting to take them from day 2 - I'll stop the pill on Tuesday if they reckon my womb looks ok, then when auntie comes it's all systems go!
Clomid on day 2, then Menopur on day 4, then Cetrotide five days later - up to two weeks on that and bingo - I'm being harvested. Hopefully with more than one egg.
Been looking it up though - 0.6 is absolutely dire. Sigh.
Poor dh's stepdad! Sounds terrible!
Bless him for rushing over there.  
Right - must bathe.
xxxxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

my god!  kate I hope dh stepdad gets better quick.   It is unbelievable what people do sometimes.

F A B T A S T I C Miranda I am so pleased you are still going ahead, like Ally and Kate have said it only takes the one egg  and many ladies here have done it  good luck to you babe!

I wrote an email to that baby psychic in canada. She told me to expect a baby next May or Feb so we will see. If all goes to plan I would probably be due in March but both my children were born between 2 1/2 weeks to 4 and a bit weeks early so you just never know  not sure whether to believe but she did do a good reading on my children I have. that was v interesting   

take care

mitch
xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Whoo! That sounds good - do you think I should give her a try?
I think I should - I do like trying these things! How do I find her?

You must be gearing up for another journey over - were you knackered after the last one? Though I have to say I've been knackered getting to London and back just from here!

DH drives us though - I hate driving these days. Plus he's quiet and lets me read, so it's lovely really! We're going a bit earlier on Tuesday and having more of a wander about.

I'd like to go to Kew Gardens really, but I'd need more than an hour or so. If we have an appt around May 22 I'm going to go to Chelsea Flower Show, I've promised myself. Nothing more guaranteed to induce garden envy, but there you go.

Bless you girls for being there - top birds, every one of you.

xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi girls!

I emailed the canadian woman as well, and she told me a boy, but I have forgotten what month! It was ages ago, and although she is lovely Im not sure! Worth a try though, she does take a while to reply Miranda.

Had a pretty bad night as I had some brown spotting last night, only on the tissue (tmi) and some jelly like stuff, so spent the whole night in a panic and tears, dh was out with his step dad, so I was on my own. Have rung the clinic this morning and waiting for a call back, but fingers crossed it seems to have stopped now. 

So I am now even more frightened. 

 Sorry for the me post. 

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Will you stop apologising for saying anything me-ish  
We want to know EVERYTHING. Every twinge, so keep posting me-stuff, cos we're all right behind you.

I'm so glad the spotting's gone - that's an implantation bleed if ever I heard of one! Brownish? Tick. Right time in the 2WW? Tick. It's all happening in there, girl!

Don't be scared - George and Mildred are just fighting over the best spot to implant.

xxxxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Kate

I think the same as Miranda as a lot of ladies mention brown spotting. As long as it is not red there is nothing to worry about babe. You have every right to be concerned, but I am sure the clinic will tell you the same.   you take it easy try not to worry too much.


Miranda like kate said it was nice getting the reading the childrens were spot on but if things don't work then it can make things more hard to accept. For me though it just gives me a little comfort whether it works or not. I will give you a link though hun and you decide. She got back to me 24 hr to 36 hours later. I do know another lady on the ff who also went to her and was told dec for her baby, well she did fall pg at the right time but she has had a mc last week. so you can never be sure. I think do it as an enjoyable thing but take it lightly.   

mitch
xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Boy and June. 

Thats what I was told. 

Thanks for the posts girls. Im just worried that its too late for implantation spotting? And I have never had brown spotting before? Bl**dy aches and pains still here, but I will put up with them for 8 months if it means there is a bubba in there, but I just want to know. Dh is away working this weekend, so its just me and boo. 

Please stay safe G&M

xxxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Kate 

My sister had little bleeds for weeks hun so if it is implantation bleeding it may have just took a little time to get out   if you know what I mean. Please do not worry yourself if you can help it. I know easy for me to say. I really do think that you will be o.k and it is implantation (old blood) . 

which number did you call Lister on?

Call them again if it is worrying you so much hun, I wish I could find better words but I never was much good and expressing my self   

take care

mitch
xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Awww Kate - you must be so worried! But it's only two days till test day - have you got the courage to do the test Sunday?

I got a bit of good news - my FSH is only 4.3, which is well under - I'm not dead yet!

But on oestrodial my level is 145 pmol/l and it says 'see note' after it - of course, there's no note. 
Just ringing the surgery now to see if they have this alleged note...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks for all those details Mitch!

Don't know if I have th courage to even email her.

God, we all have to be so darn BRAVE, don't we?

xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Did they find the note? 

If you google Day 3 Estradiol it should give you some ideas? Hop they told you though. Great news on the FSH though! Almost the same as me I think! 

I want to test sunday but dh wants me to to wait til monday, the official day. Will see how far we get. Lister called back and said that it could all be normal, some women have spotting in early pg and some have pain in early pg, also said to try the cyclogest through the back door as that will help with discharge, but not sure on that! 

Felt fine most of the afternoon and now I have aches again. Was soooo tempted to test earlier but dh stopped me. 

xxxx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

Oh Kate what a stressy couple of days you have had  I'm sure it's all a good sign thou but don't test early i know it's so tempting but really Mondays the day so best wait for that day as my DP keeps telling me it's that day for a reason 

I'm doing OK on my 2ww day 8 now but I'm stressing a little myself today as i feel totally normal is that a good thing?? or a bad thing?? I've still got sore (*)(*) but thats about it i wanna know whats going on inside when should implantation happen?? if it's gonna happen?? should i be worried about the lack of feelings??  

Miranda thats a really great fsh level mine was really quite high 11.5 but they stillmanaged to get 16 eggs from me can you imagine how many you could get with your fsh level?

allyson xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Just had yet more spotting and now more pains. 

Had a little cry. Im really trying to stay positive but its getting harder and harder. 

Dont think Im going to be around much for a few days. 

xxxx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

Kate i've Pm you xx allyson


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

hi girls 

just a quick one from me hope everyone is doing ok good luck yo kate and ally.

i dont come in anymore cos of past probs. 
i had my first scan today it went well and we saw a strong heart beat. have to go back in 2 weeks for another scan as 2 sacs were seen but only one baby so they are not sure if other baby is jusy really tiny or has been absorbed .so if not now then at some point i was carrying twins. my one emby put back in me had split either way they said .

will let you know what happens at next scan on 17th may.

Jeanette


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Sorry I havent been about havving internet problems again  

Well after nearly two weeks of 'stuff' looks like today AF has turned up! Do you think theres something wrong other than pcos?? or maybe my body is still settling after having Charlie?? That isnt normal is it - in the past week its come and gone then today is full on bleed.    

Anyway.....

Jeanette - lovely to hear from you. glad your scan went well.

Ally and Kate -   feel for you both - the 2ww is a so hard isn't it. Still not long till test day for you both - Kate I know its so hard to keep positive but try hun, your so close to test day and what you have does sound like implantation blood.                               oh Kate as for cyclogest in the back door........I did it that way - I know its each to their own but I tried it in the front bottom and hated it, too messy!

Are you all emailing someone called Spooky lady? cant tink what her proper name is - its on the tip of my tongue. I haven't looked to far back on all your posts but read the ones with your predictions predictions.

I did it last year and got told boy and June...........I was due on 7 June with Charlie so she right (kind of)

Miranda - how are you? 

Hi to everyone else - sorry theres too many posts to trawl through to catch up properly - I havent been here for days and you lot can talk! 

  Keep strong Kate xx

Nic x


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hiya..

Miranda - Don't worry about your day 3 oestrodiol level as mine was 180 something! I was told that ideally it should be under 100 and mine was very high. Lister said it was only just ok, 200 being the cut off point for egg share I think. Apparently a high E2 level can mask your FSH level and make it look lower/better than it actually is  So you can imagine how worried I was that that although my FSH was 4.3 that I wouldn't do as well as I did, still got 16 eggs! You just can't go on the numbers in this game! You're gonna do really well this time, I can feel it!! My LH was 10.9 a sure sign of polycystic ovaries 

Kate - Awww hun I know just how you're feeling and it's bl**dy horrid! A day on the 2ww with spotting feels like eternity, you just want to know the outcome and now! That's exactly how I was feeling when it happened to me. You're in limbo cause a test may not show a true result yet and you feel so certain that it's all over but it certainly isn't hun, I was pregnant with spotting from day 10, ok it didn't last long but I was  You could test on Sunday a day early like I did but it won't be the lucky 7th, not that you probably care what day it is at the minute?!! (what a stupid thing for me to even write ) I so want this to work for you, I'm really willing it, you deserve it so much. Please please try to be positive    I know it's so damn hard with this crappy spotting but you never really know till testing  BIG BIG hug, please text me if you need to xxxxxxx

Ally - Don't worry about "feeling normal" I was expecting to feel different too but felt exactly the same as any other day! Apart from constant 2ww madness!  

Jeanette - Congrats on seeing your bubbas heartbeat, wow! Must have been amazing, can't wait for that. Good job you did just have the one transfered eh, could have been triplets/quads 

Mitch - Please can you pm me with the psychic details? Love to have a go!!

Julie - Enjoy your night out tonight hun! While you can 

Hello to Em, Jena and Nic  Hope all is well, sorry if I've missed anyone?! 

Still no af for me, she's def gone on a L-O-N-G holiday but the down regging is going ok, haven't had any headaches this time  Must be because it's a different sniffer drug, Syranel instead of Suprecur. I'm on a higher dose this time though for some reason? But only got to sniff twice a day so no 6am alarm! 

[fly]   [/fly]

Maria xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi girls, 

Thank you for the lovely messages, ally thank you for the pm  

I am trying to stay on the positive side of things but its impossible almost. I dont know what to do, I know test date is monday, so I need to stay on the cyclogest til then, but if I get a negative over the weekend, what do I do? The clinic will be closed? 

2 perfect 8 cell embies, why is there any reason for this not to work? What is wrong with me? 

I dont know if I should test tomorrow? If its neg do I believe it? What do I do. 

xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Kate honey there is nothing wrong with you, It's not your fault. I know how you're feeling tho cause that's how I felt (why didn't my perfect blast bubba stay? So blinking perfect they wouldn't let me have 2 transfered!) Makes you feel that there must be something wrong with you for not holding them but there's not honestly! Please do not test tomorrow hun because unless you're pg with twins I doubt it would show a positive, as there may not be enough hcg yet. But if you do and it's neg you just can't believe it that's the trouble with testing early. Try and wait til Sunday if you can, that'll be only one day early and that's when I tested and got a true result. But then clinic will be shut! God I don't know what to suggest, just wish I could help. Sending you loads of         

G & M please please stay!

xxxxxxx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

thanks for you reply maria guess 2ww madness has set in, i can't belive i wanna feel morning sickness just to know my beans  have settled in 

Kate 2 days to go you can do it, you are a very strong person just hold out a little longer  

jannette congrats i bet you had a tear or a few when you saw your baby i can't wait for that scan CAN NOT WAIT 
Allyson xx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Kate 
stay strong hun, do the test on sunday if you have to but your reading will not be right if you do it tomorrow. I so much want this to work for you.  There is nothing wrong with you so try to remain positive.     wish I could do more for you   

Ally It does seem to become a 2ww madness doesn't it   I felt normal too, it will probably hit you full on when you get your bfp! Then you will be cursing yourself.   good luck hunny and  keep strong. 

hello to everyone else hope you are all doing fine.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello!

Kate, you are going to be SO fine - I just know it. Yep - definitely, I've just checked my crystal balls. Ahem.
The cramping and the spotting are normal from what I've read. In fact, from all I've read on here I'd be worried if you weren't spotting! Stay around - don't go off and think, as you'll just feel worse. I just had a day off and felt so low as I had time to think - it's not good for you, thinking!
I rang the Lister, couldn't get through to anyone to discuss my result buy managed tyo find out what it was last time, and it was 180 - which they must have thought fine for egg share, so I'm not worried any more.

Ally - hopefully the FSH and the oestrodial mean I have a chance. Hopefully your sore baps mean you are having some luck, too! We all need some   I think!

Nic - welcome back! I've not been doing too good. My AMH result came back and it showed I was just short of menopausal - really rubbish at 0.6. So I can't egg share any more, but I'm going for it on my own, with a wadge of drugs that would make your eyes water!

Jeanette - welcome back to you, too! Great news about the scan - bet you can't wait! Be nice to know what happened in that other sac.

Maria - we need to send you AF vibes! It feels like forever when you're waiting! She'll come eventually, that old bag.

Mitch - I'll email that woman tomorrow I think! Might as well...

Must watch Ugly Betty - see you all later!

xxxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks Miranda and Mitch. xxx

Maria, you are right and I have decided to try and hold out til Monday morning. 

Not really got loads to say, dont want to jinx myself. 

Miranda, great news on the results being better than last time hun. Good luck for tuesday. 

Sorry no personals. 

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Maybe you could get away for the weekend? Go somewhere to take your mind off things a little?
I hate thinking of you so  
Grip on tight to that rose quartz, lady!

I think of it this way - we're alphabetical us Listerines.
Jeanette became pg, so you're next, along with Ally, cos you're a US sitcom duo.
Then it's me, Maria and Mitch, then Nic. See?

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya lister ladies

Sorry i didnt get time to post much the last 2 days

Just wanted to pop in and say

Kate i am thinking of you so much sweetie

Ally how r u doig on the 2ww
hope ur feeling ok

Jena and maria hope the d/r is going ok

mitch, Julie hope the waiting isnt driving u too mad!

Miranda how r u sweetie

Jeanette lovely to hear your scan news

Nic hope u r ok

love and   to anyone i missed

Just about to go and get dh up to get ready for the airport
we leave at 4am and the flight is at 8am but can check in from 5am

am gonna relax with my ipod in the back of the car!

I will check in on mondy to see how kate has got along

      

EMxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Morning girls, 

Em have a great holiday hun! 

Miranda, I have my rose quartz dont you worry! 

No news from me, didnt test! Dh is off working, mum and dad are away for the weekend, so that leaves me and boo. Wonder how much telly we can watch before we go square eyed?! (Dont normally watch that much telly honest)

Trying to stay positive. 

Maria, any sign of af yet hun? 

Ally hope you and H&F doing well

Miranda, not long to go til you start! Are they all tablets?? Apart from the menopur obviously! Any sniffing?

Julie, hows you?

Jena, hope you doing ok hun, has af arrived yet?

Mitch, hope you ok hun. 

2 days to go.  

xxxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hello Ladies

Hope you have a great holiday Em.

Kate - I agree with the other ladies about testing tomorrow but even so if you get a negative don't loose all hope until official test day! (its not going to happen though     it WILL be positive)

Miranda - like your way of thinking !(alphabetical) So sorry to hear your news - are you having treatment at the Lister still? I expect you are as they know your history. Good luck    

Ally - when I got my bfp I had no symptoms at all - nothing other than cyclogest side effects (and I was originalyl pregnant with twins) so don't panic about not having any signs     are you testing on thursday?

Maria - hows is going? for fet what medication do you use? do you just down reg and then when the time is right have the embies put back? Are you having one or two put back?

Hi everyone I missed

Nic x


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Just a quickie

Hi Kate how you feeling today hun? Your last post sounded a little more cheerful, keep in there sending you lots of     

Ally same for you     not long to go now   

Hello to everyone else I will write later got to go looking for bunnies with my daughter, dh has been teasing she can have one,   I know who will be the one to clean it though   

mitch
xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Nic, when is your appointment at lister? Hope everything is ok with you. xxx

Mitch have fun shopping for bunnies! Sounds like fun!!

Im trying to keep up the positivity, promise. Day 12 today and I was SO tempted to test but everyone keeps telling me not to, dh says I HAVE to wait til monday   will try my very best. 

If I were to test tomorrow would it be accurate?? 

xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Kate - Good girl for resisting the test! As you know I tested one day early and got an accurate result and so did Jeanette so I think you could do it tomorrow if dh will let you? But then you would still have to repeat it on Monday if it's negative just to be sure. How's the spotting and aches today hun? You're sounding a bit more positive today  

Nic - Yeah I'm def having 2 transfered this time providing at least 2 survive the thaw. I've started down regging already and as soon as af gets back from her hols I'll have a scan and start taking HRT to build the lining up. Then another scan, start taking the Cyclogest and in they go! When do you start again hun?

Mitch - Happy bunny hunting! Thanks for the pm, I'm gonna email that psychic today for a bit of fun! 

Ally - How's u hun? Feeling positive I hope.

Hello to everyone else. Has anyone got anything planned for the bank hol weekend? Dp is working so boring for us  


Maria xxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Kate - I don't think I could take the strain if I was you! I would test, but that's because I'm an impatient hussy.
Don't be like me - be a ship of calm and serenity! 
Well there'll be plenty of jabs for me - I'll be a right old pin cushion! The Cetrotide and the Ovitrelle are injected, as is the menopur. The Clomid is tablets and the Cyclogest is one pessary, once daily, _rectally_. What a horrid word! Can't I take it in another orifice, but in a rectory? 
And there's 30 of 'em! I'm going to be shoving those little sweetmeats between my cheeks for an entire month!

It all seems a little hopeless at times though - I'm veering between hopelessness and burying my head in the sand.
I was at work this morning, thinking: Is this going to be my whole bloody LIFE? Because quite frankly it ain't enough.
I've said to DH, if this doesn't work it's time to move on to another dream - building our own house or something, I dunno.

Sorry - depressing post again! I'll snap out of it.

Nic - when are you at the Lister sweetie?

Any sign of auntie yet Maria? Is the Synarel better than the Seprocur? I hated that drug... Made me like witch woman.

Mitch - stay away from those bunnies!  They seem like such a good idea at the time though. Mine bred, and I didn't realise till the babies jumped out at me weeks later! I've always fancied a house rabbit though - apparently you can litter train them.
In fact, I've gone through three litters with my old cat, one apiece with my two dogs and one with the bunnies - a grand total of 26 babies! 
Where's _my _ litter eh? I'd just like one small litter of humans and then I can stop worrying...

xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Miranda - The Syranel is completely different to the Suprecur for me anyway. No headaches at all and no constant thirst, it's fantastic! I hated it last time it was the worst part of the whole tx for me, I was like a different person! It's funny tho cause I'm on a higher dose this time, so was expecting to feel much much worse. Thank god though cause we had to pay this time - £80 a bottle!   

No sniffing for you this time then hun? I'd rather inject anyday    weird eh! You're braver than me if you're gonna attempt the Cyclogest back door and for 30 days, ouch!

Don't feel it's hopeless hun, I really think you're gonna do a lot better than you think this time     What's the next stage for you now? We maybe testing around the same time, although I think you'll be slightly ahead of me. If auntie shows up in the next few days I'll be testing around end May/beginning June.


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi girls. Im still here and lurking. 

I wish it was Monday. Because then I could just test and believe the result. But if I test tomorrow and its neg I will have to test again on monday wont I? (Will I?) 

I keep getting a really funny feeling, its like dizziness, but it feels like- like when you havent eaten all day and you get wobbly, does that make sense (I have eaten trust me!) Like hands wobbly, head a bit   and feels like I am slowing down?? (Also getting hot flushes then they go?!)

Not had many aches today (thank god) and none of that horrible stuff (not saying the word just in case I jinx myself!) So dont know whats happening in there.  

Anyway, 

Miranda, wow thats a lot of injections!? 1 a day each?? Blimey. And same as Maria, no chance of back door!! It should say on the box either or, so you can chose? Bet you cant wait til tuesday!! 

Maria, thanks for the STOP message! What would I do without my girlies eh!!! Hope the old bag turns up for you soon, so you can get your bubbas back with you.

Me and Boo are now making cakes, well she is licking the bowl while I look on here and they cook! Smells....  

Can anyone make it monday please 

xxxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Good to see you smiling Kate  you are doing really well. I hope I do as good. I know a lot of people do the test a day early and get a true result but, are you sure you want to do that?  what ever you decide you have waited your 2wws can you wait just one more day? sending an even bigger   than b4!

As for buying bunnies I have managed to evade another week! Phew 6 more days and here we go again. Using your brains Miranda is a female one better tempered than a male one ( talking rabbits I know we are better tempered than our male species  )

Maria I think it was just one of those things when your last tx didn't work I am sure it will this time  fingers crossed on your   it def is a lot quicker doinf fet isn't it?  Fo r a bit of fun she made me smile 

Well not long now Nic until end of May and you Lister appointment isn't it? Will you go on the pill again as well? great Af has come for you.

mitch
xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Good point well made Mitch.   I have (almost) lasted the full 2w, can I do one more day? 

Oh pants. 

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Well female rabbits _should _ be better tempered - they don't give you such a good kicking when they're annoyed, anyway!
And they need company - you must get two, or they get bored and agitated.

Agh, of course - we're both having to pay this time Maria - it's a bugger, isn't it? Will your GP not fund the drugs?
I should be testing about the beginning of June, if my calculations are correct. So you'd be about a week before me, like last time! And yes, I'd much rather inject than sniff - weirdos both of us!

Mmmn, caaake - what sort of cake, Kate? Keeping busy is the key. Though in my case it was having some sleep! Feel SO much better after some sleep...

xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

It was barbie cup cakes!!! All pink and strawberry, very yummy!!! 

Glad you feel better after your nap hun, a good sleep always helps. 

Ok people, one word answer please:

Test Sunday or Monday?

xxxx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

afternoon ladys hope your all ok kate gald to see you are keeping strong, i think it's all gonna be ok.i can't wait for it to be monday too to find out your resul too. 

i'm feeling good again today still no signs good or bad!!! going out for an indian tonight with dd and dp i seem to be hungry all the time but very strangly i've lost a couple of pounds!!!!!!

going to get ready for going out now thanks again for all your thoughts day 9 today so nearly there  
kate wish i could make it monday for you xx allyson xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Sunday! Monday! No, Sunday! No, Monday!
I dunno petal...    
Have you eaten all those cakes yet?

Gah - feel like a big egg. Went to mum and dad's for din-dins and got stuffed to the gills. Twas   tho. Slurp.

Think I'll have to lie down and read until the Mr Greedy feeling goes away!

Yaroo! only five days to go Ally!

xx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Morning All...........Im here extra early this morning hoping to see Kates BFP!!!! Kate are you holding out till official test day? Your very stromg willed if you do and extra extra deserve BFP for that  

Ally your souding very relaxed in your 2ww - is it a front and inside you feel like your going crazy? Or will you become crazy as you get closer to test day.......hope you enjoyed your indian. 

Mitch and Miranda - yep Im at the lister on 30th may - not long now.

I'll pop back later, my heads still a little fuzzy from drinking wine last night  

Nic x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Im here, and I didnt test. Dh put his foot down and said Its Monday because thats what they told us! Plus he is at work today so wouldnt be much fun if it was negative.

So still another day to go.

Miranda glad you had a lovely dinner, feed yourself up and get those eggies ready.

Nic, you sound like you had a good night as well! Hope the fuzzy feeling goes soon.

Maria, hope you ok hun, and any sign of the old bat yet!?

Hi to everyone else, hope you all ok.

Wish I had tested now. I felt quite happy about waiting last night after talking to dh but now he is at work, I wish I had. Feeling scared again!

This is officially the longest 2weeks I have EVER had.

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ugh - have you woken up with that dehydrated feeling, Nic? I hate that one!
Makes you feel all depressed! Yuk... I hope it's just fuzziness.

I told myself I would get on with the garden today - been too low all week to bother much - but it's a bit grey out there! I thought I had impetigo, just to add to my cruddiness, but now I think it's hives, brought on by stress - ew! Little itchy lumps on one side of my face and down my back - anyone had them? They started on Monday, which was when I got my AMH result, and haven't gone away yet.

If it is impetigo I won't be able to go for my scan on Tues, as that's really contagious. Might have to go to the out-of-hours doc. But hives aren't catching - just annoying!

Awww, Kate! I was just typing to you, and there you are!
Couldn't you do a sneaky one?  
No, really, I'm so proud of you for resisting -   ! Maybe you can persuade him this evening as it's only a few hours before? Does it have to be the first wee of the morning?

xx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

Kate your DH is right i hope he has taking the tests to work with him so you can't get at them  So what time you gonna do your test?? i bet your gonna be up so early but just thinking if you stayed up till midnight tonight it'll be Monday so.....................  

hiya Nic yer i am quite relaxed really don't understand why coz reading everyones posts and diary's on there 2ww it's not meant to be a relaxing time, i do think about it alot and go through the what ifs and all that stuff, DP and i talk about what if it is twins or triplets or even nothing lol he talks about changing the cars if we have more then one   and i do seem to be talking to my little beans alot in my head.......but I'm not really stressed or anything and not even bought a test yet or being tempted to test early!! 

Not got anything planned for today or 2morro think we are going looking for a bed today Indian was yum but could not eat alot of it so it's in my fridge for lunch... xx Allyson


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Wouldn't you be better off looking for triple strollers Ally?  
It sounds like you're wonderfully positive - that's so lovely to hear!
Four days now for you, isn't it?

xx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

morning Miranda yep 4 days to go i don't know if it's so much that I'm positive!! i suppose I'm a bit worried about what if i do get a BFp to me it's just the start of my next stage of finding out if they have implanted in the right place thats been my biggest worry about all this having another ectopic as I've had 2 already ,I'm really scared that i may  get my BFP but then find out they are or it is in the wrong place.....this is the reason why our doctor said to go ahead and put the 2 blasts in and she said I'm still at risk of an ectopic so i guess really this is just the calm before the storm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so Thursday if i get a bfp i know I'll be over the moon but not as much as i will be once i find and see them/it in my womb thats gonna be the time i can really begin to enjoy my BFP   allyson xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

I wish I could!!! But I think its best to have first wee of the day isnt it? Anyway you mustnt tempt me because he wants to be here so I have to wait! 

Hope its just hives hun, getting stressed is not good for you. Get out in the garden and attack something, that will make you feel better. Not long to go now. Are you up there on tuesday or just starting the drugs?? 

xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Blimey Ally, you are relaxed! Dont want to jinx it for you, but with a relaxed attitude like that and 2 perfect blast bubbas you do have a bl**dy good chance! Did you freeze your others in the end?? 

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

How distressing for you, to have two ectopics - life is so unfair. But this time you're totally in the right place - besides, your tubes can't be big enough for triplets!  
They'll all jostle each other down your tubes to the right place, particularly if you're telling them what to do! 
You get bossing - let em know  

Kate, you are sooooo brave and patient! Well done! Make more cakes - that'll take your mind off it! Sort of...

I'd really like to start on my kitchen titivating today, but where would I buy four metres of gingham on a Sunday? Hum. Better have another coffee and think...


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

hi kate, nope i had to ring the lab the day after and she siad there is nothing left really to freeze which was a good thing as we had already decided we did not want to freeze anything......but was a bit dissapointed that the other 5 did not go on to anyhthng as on et day we were told 2 were on the verg of blast and the other were at 8 cell maybe they 4got to put them away after et or dropped them!!!!!!!!!!!! fingeres crossed kate that me being relaxed is a good sign  sorry won't tempt you anymore ...... soon be monday your gonna now this time 2morro so really it's not gonna be long now xx allyson


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh trust me this time tomorrow is an age away.   It really has driven me round the bend, but only in wondering has it worked or not, I havent really looked for a certain set of symptoms to say, yup its worked. I just hate being out of control, and just sitting around waiting has really been hard! I also throw myself around quite a bit so to be gentle with myself, I have to stop and think!!! 

Shame you couldnt freeze, why couldnt they freeze 8 cells and almost blasts?? Never mind! You wont be needing them!! 

No more cakes here Miranda!! We ate far too many yesterday!!! Today we are having a Mary Poppins day! But first I need to get myself into the shower and wash my horrid hair!!! 

Gingham on a sunday, hmmmmm - do you have any department stores near you? Or a homebase or bnq 

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I was thinking maybe Roseby's - I'll have a gander on the net before I go, as we're ten miles away from the towns!

Time goes slower and slower when you're waiting for something important! It's one of the rules of life.
Shame you can't just get really drunk and sleep till tomorrow!

Yep, Ally - you def won't be needing any frozen ones! Not with us all willing you to get those triplets bedded down, anyway... 

It's raining here now, so definitely no gardening - I'm going to scrub the house and then go to town.

xx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Morning girlies  

Just popping on to see if Kate gave in and tested this morning? Oh god I'm just as excited and nervous as you hun - my first waking thought was me wondering if you've done it?!!  But I'm pleased and proud of you for being so strong and waiting for dp and the lucky 7th!!  One more sleep - What time do you think you'll do it?

Ally - I'm so envious of your calmness and positivity girl! Hoping I'll be a bit more relaxed this time    

Miranda - You're always such a busy bee! Enjoy the shopping hun.

Nic - Get lots of water down you hun! God I hate hangovers, yuk.

Hello to everyone else. Don't want to bore you all but still no witch! 

Maria xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

I will be testing as soon as I wake up!!! Im not waiting any longer than I have to!!

I cant even concentrate on typing proper posts, sorry girls. 

I am off to have my shower now, that will kill, ooh all of 20 mins.  

GOD I CANT COPE WITH THIS WAITING!!!!!

xxxx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Morning Girls,

Kate - Are u testing today or tomorrow? I cant stand this waiting    If your testing tomorrow I'm at work all day doh I will have to wait until I get home 

Ally - When are u testing  

Mitch - Hows u  Have u had Ur 2nd HIV test and have u started the pill yet??

Jena - I know your away for the weekend so I will text you 

Nic - Hows you Hun ?? 

Maria - How are u 

Em - How are u and hows your dog ??

Miranda - I don't think we have spoken ?? I thought I would say  


Well I feel better today than I did yesterday the night out was just what I needed. Woke up with a little headache  . I have a week to go until AF arrives and then I can start the pill..... .. Not that long now until the 2nd HIV, I'm counting down the days!!!!

We have gone away to the in laws for the weekend but have to go to work tomorrow, so we will have to leave tonight.. 

Ju xx xx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

OOOH Kate we are all rooting for you hun    I keep looking on here althoughh I know you are waiting until tomorrow. Good luck babe .

Ally your soo cool!  I hope I manage the same way I too have had an ectopic so hope that everything goes well for you. I am sure they will scan you early as the docter said to me when I know I am pg to book an appointment early.

Hi Jules hows things going hunny, not long to Af 

I hope you had a nice time away Jena 

NIc pleased aunty flow has finally come. Just over 3 wks hun and Lister here you come 

Maria hows the d/r have you had the baseline scan ? are you ready to stim yet?

Miranda I was kinda hoping to inject instead of sniffing as the idea is really freaking me out, bit of a wimp when it comes to sticking things up my nose although I can cope with needles.

Hi Em have you had a good time.

Well not sure whether all this has got to me but AF has come early not totally proper yet so tomorrow I will poss start pill if it goes to bright colour (sorry tmi) , I want to phone Lena first . Make sure I am being correct.  it is supposed to be day 2 but if it is only brown then that is not right is it? 

well anyway we will see.

mitch
xx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

hiya mitch i'm testing thurday 4 days to go  and yep soon as i get or if  i get a BFP we'll be straight down to gp to get an appointment at epac....but as you prob know they can't really see anything till the 6 week mark so think thats when we'll know everything is ok and when we can relax and enjoy are BFP

i'm sure you'll be fine on your 2ww maria i've found being on here lot's has helped me also belive it not working as well, i could no way have taken the time of work thats when i think i'd be thinking about every think to much  so my advice to anyone is don't take the time of work but just take it easy.

mirande quite with the triplets that really scares me  twins great triplets omg!!!!!! 

just watched a film with dp and dd and i fell asleep i've been really tied today and actually feel quite grumpy   sorted out our new bed too yay Allyson xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello to Ju! Though we have spoken, I'm sure of it - I'll have to look back over my posts now!

My ovaries have been aching all day, but I'm on the pill I've been really PMT-ish too. I think it's because I missed a day last week and had to catch up.

How's the thrashing about, Kate? You haven't caved in yet then?

Maria - that darn auntie! Our bodies are simply not meant to cope with these drugs - takes so long to come out of our systems. I've always found a bit of vigorous   can bring it on - maybe try that?  

Roll on Thursday Ally! I'll make sure to log on secretly at work and see how you've got on.

Oo, Mitch! An early auntie! I took it from the brown stuff as day 1, me - it hadn't happened that way for me before either, but it was enough for me to think, yay! On to the drugs!
I agree - I'd much rather inject than sniff - at least you know it's gone in!

xxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Well girls...

Today is supposed to be the lucky 7th!!  And what a rubbish day it's been so far - Poor Kate got a crappy negative this morning    and my blinking dog has chewed the top off my ONLY Syranel bottle!!

We've been to all our emergency pharmacists in our area and ALL do not stock it! So phoned the Lister emergency number and the nurse said that I'd have to find somewhere within the hour that stocks it so she can fax a px through or be at Lister first thing tomorrow morning - What??!! Neither possible!

Anyway we've cut the chewed part off (Dp cut his finger!) stuck it back together, ran it under hot water and it seems to be working ok   Looks like a cactus plant tho - oh my poor hooter    Hopefully it'll be ok til I can get another bottle Wednesday. Another bl**dy £80!

Hope everyone else is having a better day    

Maria xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

That was a helpful nurse you spoke to hun! Hope you can make up to Lister ok for wednesday to get another bottle. Cant believe its so expensive. 

Today has not been a good day at all. I could quite happily go back to bed and forget the day ever happened. 

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Maria - I have two bottles of Seprocur here - would the top of one of those fit a bottle of Synarol? Just the top I mean - I know I'm not allowed to offer drugs, but surely the top is ok? It's not been put on the bottle even, as I never got to downregging?

Anyway, I'm in West Dorset - much nearer than London! Measure the top of the bottle and I'll tell you if the nasal bit of the Suprecur will fit.

xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh, and is the dog ok on the downregging drugs?


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Everyone,

Well i have just got back from weekend away at the in-laws, very nice it was too..... Have eaten way way way too much........ but back to reality. I told in-laws about up and coming cycle and they said if they can help with dog they will and have taken it in their stride, which is good!!!!

I see you all have filled 3 pages since before the weekend so no personals as such from me until i catch up   

Kate - I am sorry to hear of your news     

Love to all

Jena xxxxx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

hello everyone maria hope you told your dog off i bet you had a panic attack when you saw what he'd done!! 

Kate i think I'd feel exactly the same as you just wanting to hide away but you have to give your selfsome time and I'm sure you'll bounce back and be on your next cycle soon 

jena it's nice when you get your families support, my mum does not support me her exact words when i told her what we were doing was "your mad Allyson you should be enjoying yourself at your age not having more babies  and said i was to old!!!! but dad is cool about it dp family have been great and are so excited for us pitty my mother could not be the same !!!!!

DP took us out for the day today we went to woking shopping we have a 70's fancy dress party to go to next weekend so i needed something to wear found a great bright yellow sycodelic top can't wait for the party now just have to get some plastic beads and bangles..............anyone got and suggestons on what DP can wear it's easy for us girls at mo for 70's stuff the shops are full of mad bright colored stuff , but gonna be a nightmare for DP.

anyway 2ww report had cramps last night not AF type but defo something was going on and alittle today still got very sore boobs even dd said today"mum have you lost weight? and your boobs have got really big!!" really hungry too but all those signs are the exact same i get every month when AF is due!!! well 3 more sleeps till test day....best i go out and get a pee stick soon  Allyson xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Im not hiding away hun, Im here and checking in on you all but just dont feel like typing much at the moment! 

Good luck for testing on thursday, Im sure you will have lovely news, and get to tick the positive box on the lister letter. I got dh to make the call to them today to say our results, cant seem to say "It didnt work" without sounding like I am choking! Not good on an answer phone. 

Maria, hope you ok hun and the bottle prob is sorted. 

Jena, glad you had a lovely weekend. 

Hi to everyone else. Did you see Jade Goody is now expecting her 3rd baby? Really winds me up.  

Im planning on booking our follow up very soon, I cant sit around and do nothing. 

We have our furbaby, who is currently asleep on a blanket boo found for him. She is in love. 

Take care girlies. 

xxxx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

glad your gonna book your follow up  I'm sure after talking with lister and planning your next step you'll feel like your on your way again.

I love kittens we got one last year to go with our other 2 cats kitten was 1 on may the 1st, if i had my way I'd have a kitten a year as they don't seem to stay kittens for long  i bet holly is having loads of fun with him Megan my dd wanted a puppy but she soon fell in love with Herby our kitten now she's always got him in her room even when he don't want to be  

jade goody having her 3rd child thats just wrong!!!!! she makes me mad too don't deserve the 2 she has now i thought she had split with her DP anyway!!!!!


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

God I wish it was that simple, I would start again as soon as I could, but we need to find the £1400 for the icsi first! If they would let you pay it off in installments then I would be going again like a shot. 

Our kitten was born on mothers day. What a day eh.  

(Holly's middle name is Megan!) 

xxxx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

oh yer i had 4got about that!!!! can you not talk to them?? I'm sure it's at there discresson really  we still ain't had a bill for our blastocyst charge!!! it was not even asked for whilst we were at hospital think I'll give it till next week and I'll ring them. i am right in thinking i should be charged for this £520.00 i think i heard. only thing we have paid for was the licence fee!!

i love welsh name mind you i am welsh always liked Megan love cerys too but don't no about boy weslh names Dylan!! Gavin!! Dewie   Na really not sure about welsh boys names

i have a friend who has a daughter called holly and another called Megan  allyson xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I was going to say the other day about Jade Goody - Darwin was having a laugh, wasn't he?
ANYway...

Poor you Kate - I bet you're numb. Angry too.
I'm sure they would let you pay it in installments, or at least you could get a 0% credit card for nine months and pay it off that way.
I couldn't even get that as we're in so much debt!
Never mind...

Ally, a kaftan-type top or a collar-less shirt with a 70s hat and a fake tache is about the easiest 70s get-up for a bloke I think!
Though i guess that's more 60s really.
The only way for a bloke to look really funky 70s is to go hire a Saturday Night Fever white suit. They look so cool.
Mind it doesn't squeeze his soldiers too much!  
There's always the 118 118 advert outfit - the running shorts and vest in polyester. still gotta have that tache tho!

Blethering now - must go get a drinkie while I still can.
Going to be starting Clomid tomorrow, so tell your other half I'll grow that tache for him myself, Ally!


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi everyone

Your little kitty is a cutie Kate!  ICSI is not cheap is it! there is a card system at Lister which is a sort of payment plan I think  Kate. I do not know too much about it, but, speak to them.

We came home with 2 rabbits today I knew I could not wriggle out of it! Erinn iand Howie are over the moon. I am surprised at howi'e choice, he wanted a plain white one, and erinn had to choose a minxy one! I will on a pic tomorrow.

I started the pill today, I am pleased that finally I am moving forward. I will give Lena a call tomorrow as I have AF early, it never normally happens so was a little surprised.

Ally my sons name is welsh, it was the only name my dh would agree on for a boy, I really like thor or siguard.   don't laugh.

thinking of you al l 


mitch
xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Thor? The god of thunder?!

Well I have a joke for you - it's rubbish, but it might raise a smile on this sad board today.

Thor, the god of thunder, was riding his horse through the clouds one day when the urge took him and he cried: "I'm Thor!"
The horse replied: "Well, you forgot you thaddle, thilly..."


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

No doubt they will send you a bill out hun, but dont worry about it they are so brilliant they wouldnt chase you or anything. 

I may ask about installments, if we maybe paid the hfea fee and the icsi in installments? At the moment dh doesnt want to think about it so Im not going to push it. (But I so want to start again, I think they say to leave it 2 months?) Maybe I shouldnt get any hopes up for the moment, they may not let me share again. God, I hope they do or we are out for a long time. 

Not sure about the credit card, we have got rid of most of our plastic, a few years of rubbish debts and we dont want to go back to them? 

Ally, beige trousers with turn ups, kaftan or multi coloured shirt and curly hair and tash. Def the way to go! 

Looks like the old   has decided today is the BEST possible day to arrive. What a cow. Cannot believe it today of all days? I suppose its one way of drawing a line under it and trying to move on but still, give me  day to get over it at least? Dh is going to be sent out for a massive bottle of coca cola and wine and chocolate and oh so tempted to get a packet of ciggies but I wont. 

Off to have some dinner now. Feeling a bit better now, had a shower and washed my hair and scrubbed my face, bit of make up tomorro and I may look close to human. 

I love you girlies so much, you are all so fantastic.


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Kate - Im so sorry to hear your news I really am    

Love 

Julie xx xx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Good girl kate, you are doing really well I am so proud of you miss!  What a nasty day, 

Miranda that was soo bad you  made me laugh, I starting to go off that name now. 

I agree with Miranda and Kate on the get up ally. don't forget the hairy chest, its up to you on how you do that!!   

mitch
xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Just one rant, and I hope you dont mind me saying this:

Why is it, that every single couple on ANY home programme, Grand Designs, Location x 3, Property Ladder, falls pregnant so damn easily. Build the house of their dreams, or buy it and half way through they announce their fantastic news. Makes me so angry. Why do some people have every bit of luck they could ever ask for? Yet we all have to suffer IF and the money rubbish that goes with it so we couldnt afford those "fantastic" houses either. 

            

         

          ​
Rant over. Sorry.


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hello everyone..

Kate - You have that wine and choccy hun, you've had a horrid day!   But as always you're on here wishing everyone else luck and being so strong - So proud of you honey! I know everyone always says take some time out etc but If you're anything like me then you'll want to get going again asap - Really hope you can get the money together somehow. The kitten is gorgeous, Holly looks happy bless her. Have you thought of a name? 

Miranda - Thanks for the offer hun, I've got an old Suprecur bottle and the top doesn't fit    The nurse at Lister was very unhelpful    I can get another bottle but it has to be ordered at the pharmacy first thing in the morning and then it'll be here by late afternoon, they couldn't do it today cause of bank holiday - Blinking dog had to choose today!  I'm hoping that I'm still getting the correct dose from my cactus bottle tonight.

Ally - We didn't get billed for blasts and freezing til 3 weeks after tx hun. The day I came home from the hospital it was on the mat - Great timing    And what's wrong with the name Dylan? My furbubba is named Dylan!  

Mitch - Great that you've started the pill hun. AF came early?! - Can your auntie have a word with my auntie and tell her to come home cause I'm getting very moody now    Got period pains from hell but no flow and feeling a bit depressed now - Wish she'd hurry up  

Sorry losing concentration now, will post more tom.

Loads of love to ya all, Maria xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Totally with you there Kate!
Tell you another thing - all the blooming bad people I know who keep geting baby after baby. I'm nice to everyone - why can't I have it all?

Time to switch off the telly and watch a nice naff film, with plenty of romance in it. It'll go nicely with wine and chocolate.

Actually, I'm watching the psycho twins at the moment - Cutting Edge always makes you feel much more normal!

xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Kate - Mark and I watch those programmes, and I said _exactly_ the same thing the other night!!!!!!

Big hug honey


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

I bet you had cadburys didn't you kate. Forgive me while I drool.  I know what you mean by all these programmes and they always seem to be about 7 months pg with bigger bumps than normal!

psycho twins? is this a documentary?

My dh is watching new tricks at mo. bunch of doddering ol men. Make my hubby feel right at home  

well I had better go, 

mitch
xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yeah, it was a very, very SCARY documentary about these twins who had anorexia and just basically destroyed each other's lives with their problems.
They controlled each other with their problems - it was horrible.

Still, they didn't have babies and dream homes - yay!

It's when they stand there in their beautiful homes, rubbing their bumps and looking so happy - you could scream, couldn't you? It'd be easy to let IF make you bitter.
Speaking of which, I love Lindt 85% cocoa choccie - gives you an instant hit.

xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

I am going to be very sad now, and say I didnt even have the chocolate or the wine. I had a glass of diet coke (god I missed that) and strawberries and an orange. Bl**dy ivf has rubbed off on me! 

Af not here, no idea whats going on. Thought it was coming, then it didnt. I dont know if I should maybe use the cyclogest tonight until I have spoken to the clinic tomorrow?? Im not saying that I think maybe I will have a different result, but that old classic, "just in case"?

I do really want to start again, I cannot stand sitting around doing nothing and waiting. Dh however doesnt seem so keen. Im not sure if its the money side or the emotional side, as he has been through it as well, doing all the house stuff, the mummy and daddy stuff, driving me to lister millions of times a week, time off work, working weekends, its all done his head in, you sometimes forget it affects them as well. 
Im sure I will work my magic on him eventually, as he says, I get round him in the end!! 

The kitty is called Diego, as in Dora the explorer's cousin who is an animal rescuer - I have to tell people this, as I will get told off if I dont   He is at the moment sleeping on the blanket, not as hard work as a baby, I might wake him up in a minute, I need a challenge. 

Am SO tired, up since 5am, and in the bath at 7am this morning after 2 cups of tea. Tomorrow I plan to go shopping after nursery with boo, and cook a proper meal for us all. Have been feeling so "fragile" the last 2 weeks that I just havent done anything, poor Holly was sick of mummy and her poorly belly! She has a farm trip on Wednesday so I am going to see if they need anymore helpers and go along, dh is off on a cycling time trial thing ( ) so we may pop to my Mums after, although as soon as she looks as me I know I will blub again, those looks Mums just give eh. 

God listen to me, am talking absolute gibberish. Promise I will be back to normal soon. Anyone got any ideas how I can sweet talk dh? Im pretty sure lister say 2 af's then you can start again, so could be looing at July ish time, we are going to a big family wedding in Ireland in August and boo starts Proper school in september, so ideally I would like it all done before then. What do you think? 

Ok Kate  

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Well you never know, another day another dollar - another test? You've got to give it a try.

But no wine? Shocking. No chocolate? Jeez, you must be feeling bad!

I think you have to keep on the cyclogest until you speak to the clinic - I would, definitely.

So, not after Diego Maradona? Or san Diego?   What do you call him for short? Dee? 

I shouldn't think you'll have to sweet talk dh - he'll come round by himself after a little while.

xxxx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

morning girls sorry i was not around last night we went to bed at 7 and watched a dvd in bed how lazy is that!!!!!!!!! even dd thought we were lazy lol

thanks for all your advice on men's 70'c outfits had a right giggle last night got DP to "try" on my flair jeans I'm a size 12 he's a size 36 waist i nearly wet my self but they did eventually go on but did squash his boy bit's lucky he ain't using them at the mo  gonna see if i can get a silky satin long sleeve shirt and a madallion apparently chest hair was in as well  

Woke up this morning feeling a bit sick!!!! and tired can't believe it's now Tuesday 2 more sleeps to test day  

Kate how did you get on talking with Lister?? hope you have had some good news about restarting and I'm sure DH will come around he might just need a little time too as you said they do go through it all to but we are lucky we can talk here about how we are feeling boys are crap at all that they just keep it all

maria maybe I'll just wait tail i get the bill, 3 weeks will be next week then and Dylan is a nice name i think it's the one i do like but Kathryn zeta Jones has called her 2 kids cerys and Dylan so i would not want to do that. I'll have to look up welsh name on the internet.

anyway of to work now hope you all have a good day catch you all laters xx allyson


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Morning girls. 

Went to be last night convinced af was on its way, and it didnt show. I didnt use the cyclogest and although I am sure I didnt get a false negative, I am a bit worried now. Still no af, although its really trying to show. Back ache, belly ache, general af feelings so I think its just waiting for the last of the cyclo to clear out of my system. 

Ally sick feeling sounds good hun. Just know its going to be a positive for you on thursday, you feel like it as well dont you? 

Diego is having a nutty half hour at the moment! Running round in circles and tripping over his own feet! Quite sweet really! 

Dh and I had a good old natter, and he does want to try again this year. Thank god. So he is going to try and get our follow up appointment sorted today so we can see what they say. Im a bit worried they may say that the eggs werent very good, 8 each and only 3 of mine fertilised? Thats not very good is it? Im hoping it was just because we needed icsi. But we will see. 

Im am feeling a bit more myself today, going to go shopping and cook a big fancy dinner and may even attempt Miranda's lemon cake!! 

Maria, whats happening today hun, do you have to go to Lister? Im getting confused. Sorry. 

Miranda, brilliant luck hun!! The day is finally here. 

Julie, Jena, Mitch hope you all ok girls. 

xxxx

*************************************************************

Have our follow up on the 21st @ 2.30. Not too long to wait then. Gives me 2 weeks to try and get life as we know it back on track. 

xxxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

HI kate, thats good about dh wanting another go. it is a little frightening for them as well especially when they can see how much you physically have to go through and knowing he has to be stong and watch helpless. He also has to do his bit. I think it is so hard for them. great you have your follow up it wil give you time to get yourself prepared a little.

Jena I hope your scan goes well to day. then you can move on to the next step .

did you get sorted today Maria? furbabies you gotta love them   mine is forever pinching things, so we know the first place to look for anything. Mind you I always have to check maddies bed b4 people come round, just incase there is ever anything a little sensitive.   , I had a word with Aunty, Maria, shes a moody ol beggar! and she makes too much mess. I think shes leaving so keep a look out   

Miranda   with the clomid.

Morning Jules, nic, ally, how are you all?

mitch
xx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hello Ladies,
Kate your sounding very positive today  who knows we may be cycle buddies in July.....your dd is gorgeous and love the new little kitty! I bet boo is well chuffed with it (sorry didnt know if it was a boy of girl)

Mitch - hi, where abouts are you at the moment? are you on the pill now or you got to wait till after your next lot of HIV bloods?

Ally - your just far too calm and relaxed surely you cant be on your 2ww!!! 2 days to go hun    are you going to test early   or you going to be a good girl?

Miranda - Are you taking clomid as part of a ivf cycle? Im confused. Your Thor joke was so crap it was funny! and you did make me giggle with your comment about the twins

Maria - your dog!!! how naughty. Archie is a nightmare for pinching socks - we ignore him now as its total attention seeking and I bought a washing basket yesterday so know he cant even get them. YAY!

Jena - glad you had a good weekend! 

I just been for day 5 bloods (FSH/LH/E2) I know i havent updated my ticker yet - must get on and do that. I really not sure what the results will come back like as this is a rather weird AF being that I had that spotting for nearly two weeks before hand. I'll let you know what the levels are when I get the results and maybe we can compare  


hello to everyone else

Nic x


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Nic

I started the pill yesterday, so finally off the starting block. Do you know if I am supposed to phone Lister about when they will match or do I just carry on as noramal and let them call me, I do not want to pester them you see, but reading on here a while back there was a lady that did not get matched and she had waited a year. (that was right wasn't it?) blackbird was this ladies name.

Do you have to do all the test again because you are egg shareing or are you having straightforward tx Nic, I am getting a little confused   

mitch
xx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

I have had to repeat HIV/HEP bloods (x2 of course ) the chyphilis one and my day 2-5 hormone profile although they havent currently got a day 2-5 hormone profile for me as Dr Thum said I didnt need it as I have pcos 
All done now apart from 2nd HIV and HEPs   We are hoping to share again - there is no reason why we can't as what went wrong with Charlie was to do with my blood clotting.

Good to hear your on your way - it will all zoom by now. Are they aware you are on the pill now? I would give them a few days and then pester them just to make sure they dont forget you.  We were told we have to pester them as they arent allowed to pester us - because they cant be seen to be pushing us into donating eggs.  

Nic x


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for that Nic, I have just sent an email to Lena so I will wait and see what she has to say  they are not aware as it has happened earlier than expected. I am hoping though that they will match me quickly and I may start d/r soon. I too am still waiting to do my 2nd hiv test so I would not know whether they will match me b4 or not. It is due on 15 may so it is not that far away.

I am so pleased for you to have nearly finished with your bloods and then you can get started pretty quickly too.  It is awful to think what happened to Charlie Nic and I really wish you all the best this time round.  I shall keep   for you hunni!

mitch
xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi girls 

Nic being cycle buddies would be good, hopefully we will be able to go again, do you think we will have to have all the bloods done again? Had so many done in march, they wouldnt be out of date now would they? 

I saw your post on peer support ta hun, Im still taking the met yeah, figured it must be helping somehow, and I am going to look into the q10 stuff. All those stats, god! I hope I didnt sound rude at the end, but when everyone says dont look at stats its all down to this and that, its down to stats in the end for sharers. Whats happening with you hun? When you get your bloods back?? 

Mitch, do you get replies to emails from Lena?? I sent one once and never got a reply!! 

Af is here now, and making herself known big time, serious cramps and feeling really poop. Have just cleaned the entire flat from top to bottom and made lunch, taking boo to nursery in a min. 

Annette called and said she was sorry to hear our news, and she was looking forward to seeing us again. Hope thats a sign I can share again?

Feeling a bit naff at the mo. So gutted it didnt work. Perfect embies. Makes me feel like unless I get to blast its not going to work. I couldnt have got better celled embies at day 3. 

xxxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Kate - I see no reason why they wont let you share again as you got a good number of eggs. Cant think they will need you to have any more bloods either - maybe a upto date HIV and Heps??

My blood results should be back in a week - definately in time for me to take to our appointment at the end of the month.  

Don't beat yourself up - Im sure it was just 'one of those things' and the way i look at it is they gave me about 50% chance of IVF working - so on my next cycle I fully expect to get a BFN as last time I got a BFP but the IVF i have after this next one I will get another BFP - just hope I can hold onto it this time  .
Im guessing they gave you much the same odds as me - similar age both already have kids.....that means next time you WILL get a BFP!  

Mitch - thanks hunni. Some days I think I should just give up - can I really cope with going through this heartache again?? But I know I just have to keep going for now.....

Nic x


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Nic who is your dr. do you get to see the same cons each time? I have Jaya, I think I was supposed to have seen taylor but it got change. I do like her so I hope to keep the sam one.

No Kate I do not seem to be getting any answers back, either by telephon or email   I am a little disappointed as I had left a message now 2 days in a row. I have sent one email too. I think they are going to be thinking I am a pain now. but I need to let them know I have started the pill.  

not sure what to do now. sit tight or do I leave another message. I do not want to be pushy.   just undecided.

you may be lucky next time too Nic you may have a BFP 3 x before you have a neg. we just do not know power of the gods and all that. blah blah blah   

I can not wait for you to have your appointment hun. Its so nice to come away feeling so positive after going there. I hope they have good news and fingers crossed they will look after you even better second time round   

mitch
xx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

Afternoon girls I'm in a really bad mood today really feel mad not for any reason but just feel very grumpy!!!!!!!!!! dd walked in from school with the dirtyest feet ever and covered the cream carpet in black stuff ..was not happy just been on hand and knees scrubbing felt like crying i do really feel fed up 2day and want to test now as I'm sick of tip toeing and wondering what if,s just want to know   and I've takin it out on my cats as they keep dropping there fluff everywhere so I've chucked them out side and locked the cat flap and now it's raining and they are getting wet!! i need a beer i think or a nice strong coffee i really miss coffee. oh I'm sorry everyone for being so grumpy and wining like a big kid but humph i really am feeling fed up!!! 

Kate great news about follow up appointment, i think your gonna be welcomed back with open arms, you got loads of eggs and thats what it's all about. are you gonna find out how your recipient got on?? 


Mitch i had a few problem with lister getting back to me i used to ring them leave messages but never got called back but once you start tx and get to the scans and blood tests they are really good at getting back to you  


i got a letter today from Lister but it was a copy of a letter they have sent to my GP about what I've been through is this a normal thing?? 

it's nice to see all of you getting on well with your tx i know it's only been a couple of weeks since i was injecting and sniffing but already feels like months ago good luck to you all and don't forget to drink all your water believe me if you don't you'll soon know about it   right off for a yuck decaf coffee and to say sorry for telling dd of for not taking her school shoes off oh and to let soggy cats in xx allyson


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Ally. 

Yep the mood is the same here too   
I have been  clattering and banging about, the kids have had friends over and I really have never seen my house in such a pigsty, it doesn't stop there. 
The garden has been totally wrecked and my shed window smashed!
Then to top it off my cakes sunk in the middle so much you could touch the bottom, I need your recipe Kate!    

I have also got a bill through the door for something that I now nothing about demanding £300.

Oh and yep the Lister never answered my email or my phonecalls I have phoned 3 times now. one peeved cookie.

I only want to know if they received my fax from the dr and also my Dh blood test results. also to tell the that I have started the pill.

If I am like this now what kind of stressed Eric will I be later.

Gotta go. my dear son has just smashed his plate in the dishwasher!  

mitch
xx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

Oh Mitch you have Trump me your day sounds worse then mine   thats really bad lister ain't bothered to get back to you but then maybe they are just really busy, but i know what you mean i used to hate having to keep ringing them up all the time and leaving messages you do think they are gonna think your a right pain in the ass, but then  they should really return email and calls, it's part of there duty or care   I've calmed down a bit now cats are still outside thou but it's stopped raining dd has locked herself in her bedroom think she's keeping out of my way...and I've just eaten a huge bar of chocolate   going for a nice shower now and then gonna settle down on the sofa with a nice warm blanket. Allyson xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Mood is the same here as well. Af is here and really giving me jip, feel like I am about to pass out.  

Ally yes the letter is normal, wish this couple every success blah blah, we got one too! Its just to show you what they sent your gp, so that when you register your pregnancy they will know its IVF. 

Mitch, keep calling hun. Thats what I did. You have to, there are a lot of ladies to call. Leave a message tomorrow morning and I bet they call you back. 

I hope I am welcomed back, need to do this. Nic, I was never given a percentage of if it would work or not?? 50% sounds good, means my turn has to be coming? And you will get another bfp this time as Charlie will be watching over you hun. x

Am making a cake at the moment, smells quite nice, no scales so all guestimates! Miranda told me to use the bathroom scales, but then I would end up with a cake that weighs in at pounds not ounces!! 

Oh I have had enough of this week already. Think I have done too much today, all the housework, 4 loads of washing, hoovering, and carrying a weeks worth of shopping. Stupid moo.  

xxxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Right I am back and calm 

I have phoned again Ally so we will see tomorrow. I bet you make nice cakes Kate. I am absolutely rubbish   my Dh makes the cakes in this house and they are good. such a sweetie.   I have just put the rabbits to bed, I thin they have been poked about enough today. Atleast they are friendly.

Do you think you will test early Ally? or will you be patient and a good girl unlike me   

aaahhhh listen to that, I have peace and quiet! that calls for a cup of tea. O.Kay girls has anyone tried decaf tea. I haven't yet and I would have to order it from the U.K does it taste alright. I don't want to buy it if it is that bad. but i do not think I could go without 

mitch
xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Tastes exactly the same hun, in fact I have carried on buying it! No one can tell the difference!!! 

And I can have a cup before bed now, and not be kept awake by the tiny amount of caffine!! 

This is the 1st home made cake I have made in a while, they are normally packet ones! Miranda will be proud of me!!

xxxx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

Mitch nope not testing early as i ain't even got my pee stick yet  so can't do but will get one 2morro ready for Thursday it's really funny for me the other time I've thought i was pregnant i can not resist getting a test even after my ectopic and i was told i could not get pregnant on my own i would still rush out and get a test even just being 1 day late but this time I'm not in a hurry at all really i would like to know the result of course but it's not on my mind all the time only really been today but thats only coz I've got the hump bad!!!! 

if decaf tea is anything like decaf coffee i would not bother I've been drinking decaf for a month now but I'm not enjoying it at all i even bought a really good make too. does anyone know if it's safe to drink "normal" coffee when your pregnanti know i did with dd but I'm sure I've heard a report saying something about a link between coffee and miscarriage!!!!!

Kate so if i get a BFP on Thursday and i go to doctors how do they work out due dates as it can't be from the 1st day of your last AF because surely the day from EC will be the correct date so it could be more spot on.

Kate i think I've over done it myself today scrubbing the carpet after dd mucky shoes was a bit silly really but i just can't stick dirt I'm sure I've got the OCD LOL

Allyson XX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello dears!
I'm back from another endless day travelling to the Lister, with £370-worth of drugs - and that's just for the first few days!
Gah - so expensive. And so embarrassing - had to ring my parents to pay for it, and when they weren't in, leave a message with their bloody plumber! I don't know who was more embarrassed...

Kate - hope the cake was good! It's a great recipe. Now, you girls, you really need a Kenwood mixer for good cakes - it's so easy and quick with a Kenwood - I've even made meringues and ice cream! 

I was told to take my last pill today, but I thought, 'why?' and said to the nurse (the grumpy one) do I _have _ to take a pill today? And she agreed that no, it wasn't necessary. Honestly, you've got to be on the ball or you'd never take it all in! They certainly don't seem to be on top of who I am and why I'm there half the time. I _am _ really happy with the Lister, but occasionally you do feel a bit like you're guiding the treatment and telling them what's happening.
Oh, and for non-egg share IVF you need your bloods once a year, not once every six months, so I've had them done for nothing.
Rant over.

Mitch, an ex of mine, long ago, was - and I believe still is - a champion breeder of guinea pigs  
ANYway, if you want to give them the good stuff they like chicory, continental parsley (don't mix it up with coriander or they'll be really ill!) and beetroot.
Keep checking their arses for dampness too, as they can be prone to maggots.
God, he was a horrible man - unbelievable he loved animals, as that's usually my marker for a good person.

Nic, yes, I'm taking a bundle of drugs to get me to produce more than just one egg, give me a bit more chance. Mitch suggested, and I'm still thinking about, taking DHEA, a steroid from the States that can turn back time a little. So it's Clomid, and Menopur, and a shedload else -gonna cost a ruddy fortune!
How are you feeling now? Positive? I do hope so - it must take so much to bounce back from what you've been through. I'm finding it hard even now.

Hello to everyone else! Must go and phone mum and dad to apologise for leaving a message with the plumber!  (Yes, I was a bit frantic...)

xxxx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Everyone,

Kate - I have just started making cakes feom scratch and am getting quite good at it,     still nice to munch on when the wicked witch is staying huh  

Miranda - I was at Lister today, what was you wearing?? I must of looked a bit of a freak, looking around desperatly wanting to ask everyone if they come on here,    

Mitch - Decaf coffe - GOD NO!!!!!! Decaf tea - bearable, a little weaker i find but bearable

Ally - Ooooooo, the big countdown, huh     

Nic - How are you?

MJP - Has af arrived yet?

Julie - How are you? Long time no speak!!! Missing you    

Heffa - I know you on holiday, but i am desperatley trying to remember everyone!!!!!   

Have i left anyone out 

As for me, well, went to lister today and saw Annette, had a scan and i start the injections tonight.....woo-hoo, here we go!!!!!!   

Love Jena xxxxxxxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Jena, YAY!!   Good luck for first stabs!!! Im the same at lister, looking around wondering if anyone comes on here!!

Mitch, decaf tea is fine for me! Maybe cos I dont like strong tea much anyway? 

Ally they work it out as e/c as ov, so 2 weeks before that would be your "af" date. There is a website somewhere on peer support, Ill see if I can find it for you. 

Miranda, the cake was FANTASTIC! Everyone was gobsmacked!! Have been asked to make some more, so I have decided to make that my project, fattening everyone up. So glad you got started today hun, and dont worry about "her" she is above her station! And I am sure your parents plumber doesnt mind too much!! (Do you have to pay out that much money again next week!)

Maria, sending you huggles hun. xxxx

I hope I havent bored you all with my whinging the last week (or longer    ) I promise to try and get my   in gear and stop being a moaner. 

xxxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Miranda - Could you not get your drugs from elsewhere??  I've heard Lister is very expensive compared to some other places when paying for the drugs...  if you look under the IVF thread theres a thread called 'where to get cheap drugs' - I think it's got a sticky so it's at the top.  Lister are also very good at giving you private prescriptions so you caneasily do this as well.  Are you on menopur or gonal F??

Ally - As Kate said, your pg will officially start from 2 weeks before you EC, meaning when you test you will be 4 weeks pg.  Good luck,

Helen xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Ally, here is the link.

http://www.ivf.ca/calcu.htm

Miranda, someone has just posted on peer about taking clomid with menopur, is that what you are doing as well hun?

xxxx

/links


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hiya girlies.. Sorry to moan again    I've got a blinding headache as we've had another stressful day today, so it's just gonna be a quick one from me I'm afraid   Our landlady has decided to sell the house that we rent and love - Just great!!  

Kate - I think you'll def be able to share again hun! Roll on the 21st  

Miranda - I'm sending you a pm   

Jena - You're off! Good luck hun    

Ally - 2 more sleeps hun, Good luck!!    

Hi to everyone else. I'll read through and catch up with you all tomorrow, sorry it's short!  

Still no witch  

Love and hugs, Maria xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Awww. Thanks so much for all the info, Helen! I'll have a look at that and tell you how I get on. It does seem expensive!

Maria, you poor, poor thing! It's just too much - I can't believe you've got to leave your home!
What more can go wrong for us all this week? That's so awful.

kate - I'll send you more recipes! All good - my mum's best!

Yay! for Jena! The stabs definitely make you feel you're getting on with it - I liked that bit!
I was wearing a worried expression, mostly! And a denim skirt, white shirt and bead flip-flops...

Sorry - no more personals as I've been looking forward to the F Word all day and it's a quarter over already! be back in 45....

xxxx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Helen - Sorry i missed you earlier  , how are you?? (knew i would forget someone) wasn't deliberate hun, i just can't keep up!!!!

Kate -    Don't you be so silly thats what we are all here for!    

Miranda - Don't think i saw you!! If i had i would remember, mostly by calling you all the names under the sun for being able to wear a mini skirt         (just jealousy on my part!!) Plus i was fixated on a lady wearing white trousers (also super skinny) thinking i wonder if she is on FF!!!!    

I was at Lister for ages, my scan was at 2.30pm had that and chatted with Liz whilst waiting and Andrea called me in at 3pm, so whilst she was going through my forms etc i went and got prescription and finally left at just gone 4pm........ next appointment is next tuesday!!!   

Ally - Just to reiterate, the day you test you will be 4 weeks exactly!!!   

Everyone else   

Love Jena xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Who is Andrea??  

I love people watching when we are up there, some women are SO glam and posh!! Could sit there all day! 

Maria so sorry you had such a rubbish day, it seems like there are a few of us who have one thing after another! Are we jinxed do you think?? I was telling dh that your house was being sold, and Boo said I better find out where you are going to then!! 

Miranda, I am waiting for some more recipies! Come on, forget Gordon   Ramsey!! (HOW big was that crab  )

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Jena - I was in the waiting room from 1.15-2.45! We can't have missed each other! My appt with Liz was at 2pm but was late. Were you in the room with the coffee machine and the papers, next to the reception desk?

It wasn't a mini skirt! God forbid... Down to the knees - I am 34 after all! Good legs tho...   Unfortunately, when it gets to my bum I looked like I've backed into an ironing board! No J-Lo cheeks.

Kate - the crab wasn't as big as that sheep's ********! Maybe if Ramsay had kept his hanging out in the spring air he wouldn't have needed IVF himself!  

More recipes to come, but one that's failsafe, and that you can adapt with cocoa powder or sultanas and cinamon, or apple or anything, is the simple Victoria sponge:

6oz self raising flour
6 oz sugar
6oz butter
2 eggs

Beat the butter with the sugar till white and fluffy
Beat the eggs, then whisk into the mix, till it stands in peaks when you draw the whisk out
Fold in the flour
Grease two 7" shallow tins and half the mix into each
Bake at 180 degrees and keep an eye out - they're fast!

If it's a Vicky sponge, sandwich the two together with jam, or just add your own fave ingredient - it's my make any cake recipe!

xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oooh that sounds lovely, but I dont have an electric whisk, I do it by hand! Dont think I could whisk it to peaks!!! 

Hmmm, might have to go get one!!

Were all his kiddies IVF? They have quite a few dont they? 

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm pretty sure most of them were! He covered chef's infertility on the F Word a while back - it's to do with them having their bits and pieces so close to heat all the time!

A Kenwood makes all that beating and whisking into a five-minute job - honest! You'll wonder why you didn't get one years ago. That, my food processor (for grating and chopping) and my breadmaker, mean I don't have to do much but chuck the right ingredients in.
I remember grating and whisking manually and boy, I wouldn't want to do it again - slave labour!

I think they're quite expensive, but I got mine at a boot sale. you could always get a non-Kenwood, then if you liked it look out for a secondhand Kenwood.

I love Gordon Ramsay - he's love or hate, I know, and I have friends who detest him, but the proof's in the pudding - he has staff who have been with him from the off.

My DH is Glaswegian, too - swear words don't really pack any punch any more!

xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

I think he is hilarious, and brutelly honest which I love! God I wish we were as rich as them! We drove past him on the way to Lister for our last stimms scan! Him in the front of a massive Discovery (someone else driving) and his wife in the back. My dh was sooooo calm and collected, shouting "There's Gordon Ramsey" Out the window and pointing like a madman. 

Have you started your druggies?? 

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

at DH yelling in celeb-related excitement! Think mine'd be made up to see him. We've promised ourselves a meal at his (first) restaurant near the Lister if we get a positive!
Meanwhile, I've promised myself a trip to the Chelsea Flower show, as i'm bound to be up there at the right time - right in the middle of this cycle.

No, I start my druggies on day two - I stopped the pill today, so maybe Thurs?

Speaking of druggies, I went cold when I realised what i'd said to the plumber! It was along the lines of, 'hi, I'm their daughter, they need to pay for my drugs. can they phone this London number...'
It wasn't quite that bad, but... you're a plumber, fixing things at a fairly well-to-do house, for some nice middle class pensioner couple when their daughter rings...
Guess he won't be picking up the phone again!


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Sorry I'm a bit late in posting today I was having my hair done  After I went to the shop to get some milk and a man hit my car!!  I weren't happy.. I could not see any damage!!!!!!!

I have been in such a bad mood today I have been snapping at DP and people at work.......  I can Tell AF is on her way!!

Kate - I'm glad you are feeling a little bit better .. As your making cakes save one for me and as you only live round the corner to me you can save me one !!   

Ally - Not long to go now Hun   

Miranda - Hows u ??

Jena - Thanks for your text today Hun u made me smile .. I will text u in the morning...xxx

Em - I hope Ur having a good holiday..

Mitch - Let me know if the Lister call u  

Maria - sorry Ur landlord is selling 

I hope I have not let anybody out ( sorry).....

Well I'm off to bed as I have the hosp 2morrow ( not the Lister) this is for my head... as 3 yrs ago I had a blood clot in my head   and I have to have check ups now and then so off I go to Kings College Hosp I hate it there I always think they are going to find another blood clot.. I have had 18 operations in the last 3 yrs..........  

Only a few more days until I start the pill woohoo...

Speak to you all later ...

Ju xxx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Morning all,

Kate - Andrea, sorry i meant Annette    , god i am gonna get worse huh!!!!

Miranda - I always sit the other side if possible. I would be the one that looks like shes been dragged through hedge backwards!!! Jeans and white t-shirt!!! You can't miss my backside...its HUGE!!!!!      

Julie - Really annoying isn't it when people back into your car, it happened to us last month, quite a bit of damage too     

Everyone else hi there, how are you all today??

I also have a bread maker (easy peasey) and delicious bread!!!

Love Jena xxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hello all. Good morning

hi Jena hows forst day of stims?

It must just be my cooking, My cakes were victoria sponge (like I said with holes on the middle) and when I use my bread maker ( I use it for fruit cake) they come out bad too, I have not been brave enough to make bread.

mitch
xx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

Morning girls well 2ww nerves have kicked in 1 sleep to go now and I'm really feeling it this morning still feeling in a bad mood to hot and bothered....getting test today think thats why I'm thinking about 2morro not having a test in the house has helped me not think about testing. i want it to be 2morro NOW get it out the way I've still go a whole day of work to i really hope customers are nice today as i can not be help responsible for my action   

Kate who do i ring 2morro with the result of test do i try to talk to one of the nurses or do i ring the lab? right up and onwards to work hope you all have a nice day love Allyson xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Morning Girls 

Julie, sorry to hear someone backed into your car, there isnt any damage did you say Hope the hospital app goes well. Fingers crossed for you. x

Jena, glad you cleared that one up! Was thinking someone new had started!!! 

Miranda, roll on af then eh!! I'll send her straight over!

Maria, any sign hun??

Ally we called the nurses with our result - so I assume you are the same. I was thinking, your due date is going to be something like 17th Jan isnt it? As mine was the 13th. (How about that for timing, 13th may was our 2nd babies due date  )

Dh and I are planning a date, with each other of course! Good food, good wine, good   cos its been a looooooooong time!

We have a school trip to the farm today, so that should be fun!

xxxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hello again

Good news Lena has called  .

Everything is now a little clearer. I am to do my 2nd hiv test on the 16 a week late as it has to be 12 weeks from the result day  , never mind. she has said she is looking for a match now and I will expect a call around the week of 28 may to start the d/r so brilliant. I know where I stand. I hope when all this is finished, it will be the 1st week of July you see, Dh parents are coming to stay just after and They know nothing or approve of IVF. How would I explain I have just got to pop back to the U.K for ec 
I know it can get delayed but I am just keeping pos thoughts and deal with anything as it comes   

Kate sounds lovely a date. I have to book time when the t.v has got to my dh first 

Good luck Ally for tomorrow. May all your dreams come true !  

So what the stimms like the Jena? does it hurt or is it o.k like Ally and Kate said ? ??

Jule hows the car for paint, annoying when these things happen. It normally always happens to me, but also when I have used dh car not mine 

mitch
xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya ladies

I am currently still on my jollies 
but wanted to pop in and see kate

Kate honey i am so sorry to read of your result
thinking of you dh and Boo   

I hope that your all doing okish

Its very very hot here
28 degrees OMG i dont do welll in the heat in best of times!

wishing ally lots of luck for tomorrow (i thought it was today she was testing!)

to all our d/r and waitin to start hope everything is going ok

Miranda thinking of you sweetie

Love Emxx
catch up with you all on sunday


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Girls,

I thought I would say 

My day is just as bad as yesterday .. I woke up this morning and I have found that I have a cold sore and at the moment it looks like I have another head 

I have been very naughty today and I know this sounds sad but I called in sick today  ...

The hosp app was good ... He said that would be the last time I have go there again woohoo

DP was not happy when I told him that I have called in sick he is half day today and he had his evening planed 

* Xbox
* pizza
* beer

opps all changed now that I'm home ha ha 

Well I'm off to tescos again not that I can eat much as my lip is really sore and HUGE...

Hope all of you are well?

Kate - how was the farm did boo have a good time ?

Mitch - I'm glad they called you 

Ally - One more sleep   

Jena - I know Ur well as we have spoke today 

Em - I'm glad your holiday is good and u have good weather 

Hope everyone is is well

Love Ju xx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Afternoon Ladies,

no personals today just wanted to say hi

i'm really struggling with things at the moment (mostly babies and pregnant women - make me feel all panicky)

Why did Charlie have to be taken from me?  I'd have been the best mummy in the world to him, Lee would have  been the best big brother and DH would have been the best daddy  

phew, got that out - I wont go on as if i sat here and typed all my feelings and emotions you would all fall asleep.

Nic  - who is obviously feeling sorry for herself today


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

​
Nic, dont ever feel like you cant say everything you want to say on here hun, we are all here for each other, and you are a very brave lady. Charlie was obviously far too special for this world, and he is up there watching over you all, knowing how wonderful you all are, and how much you all love him.

Wish I could give you a proper hug. 
xxxx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Nic - Its ok to feel sorry for yourself we all have our why me days..... big hug to you   

Ally - Good luck for tomorrow

Mitch - Glad you got your call back, its nice to know where you are isn't it??  

Kate - A bit of couple time is good, after a failed tx its too easy to withdraw and communication breakdown between couples (experience talking here)........have a lovley time hun   

Heffa - Oooooo, have you got a nice tan

Miranda - Maria - Helen, hi how are you doing? (hope i haven't forgot anyone)

Julie - I am talking to you at the mo,     

Love to all

Jena xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Awww Nic - Sorry to hear you're feeling like this honey    I wish I could help you. You are a good mummy to Lee and you WILL be blessed again - You're little angel Charlie will see to it      Sending you a huge   

Kate - Hope you're ok honey? Thinking of you   xxx

Ally - Good luck for tomorrow! Everything crossed for you    

Sorry - Just a quick one girls....

She's finally here!!    Scan booked for Friday!! At last..

Love and Hugs to all 

Maria xxx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

so I'm home and work was not to bad really, bought a test too  it's on my bedside table ready to use in the morning..... i know I've been feeling positive not had no spotting or AF type pains but now it's come to the day b4 test why do i feel so negative!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DP is certain it's gonna be a BFP even been reading up about twins!!!!! but today i don't feel positive at all and actually do have a crampy belly I'm still in a foul mood just throw the hoover around the living room as it kept getting jammed. so thinking i have the test now shall i test early it says i can test anytime of the day so maybe i could test 2night!  all ready ask DP if we should but he has said NO! 

Jena good girl for throwing a sicky i ain't done that for ages but it's kinda hard for me as my DP is my boss too  your DH should have been happy you were home today as you could have played xbox ate pizza and drunk his beer too.

Nick we all get grumpy days Hun (I've been grumpy for 3 days) and that why this place is great as you can say exactly how your feeling and shout as much as you want to   you would have been a fantastic mummy to your charlie as I'm sure you a fantastic mummy to lee and it's quite normal to have "feeling" when you see pregnant women or babies i work in a post office and some days thats all i see newborns and bumps but then other days I'm fine as you said your just having one of those days xx sending you hugs.

Em nope testing tomorrow (or maybe tonight if i get my own way) Glad your having a great holiday your in Majorca right weather is poo here this week  

Mitch yay you got a call back glad you've got it all sorted makes you feel so much more positive when you know your plan of action nothing worse then not knowing when things are about to start took me 3 months to get started as one of my blood tests had to be repeated 3 times every 6 weeks nightmare. but glad your feeling happier 

Kate thanks for letting me know who to ring we ain't really worked out ore due date if i get BFP just some time in January, DP birthday is new years day so at least if your right there will be 2 weeks between there birthdays. 

right of to have some quality time with dd we are watching a DvD some teen movie or something got mcfly in it   catch you all laters allyson xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Maria SO pleased for you hun!!! WOOOHOOOO!! Roll on friday!! Who is scanning you? 

     ​


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Yay Maria, about time too huh 

Ally - It was Julie who threw a sicky!!!    Bless, your head really is all over the place!!!!! Have you given in and tested yet?

Hi everyone else

Love Jena xx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

sorry jena yep head everywhere nope not tested yet dp ain't gonna agree to do it so guess it'll be 1st thing 2morro   i'll post b4 i go to work to let you know how i get on  

yay maria and your offfffffffffffffffffffffffffffff..................................... 

allyson xx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks Girls..

I'm so happy to be getting our frozen bubbas back but not as excited as last time if you know what I mean?! We had a fantastic cycle last time which produced 6 excellent blasts but still the outcome was not a good one! Makes you wonder what else you could possibly do?! It's so hard to get excited again after all that. One bitten twice shy is how I feel, although I know we're incredibly lucky anyway to have these ice babies and be given the chance to try. I'm gonna try to be as positive as possible this time    

Liz is scanning me Kate like last time, she's lovely! Had such a great chat with her on the phone earlier she never ever makes you feel like a number if you know what I mean? She remembered me and it makes such a difference. 

xxxxxxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Maria,

You will do great missis , its going to be a bit nerve racking, but you will do well. It is brilliant that you have got the go ahead and you are in great hands.                        hopefully that will help you on your way   

I have not met Liz I don't think, what does she look like?

hi to everyone hope you are having a good night.

Nic hun, afterall you have been through, it is good you can rant on here, you have to let those feelings out and we are here to be supportive,  sending you some special thoughts for you on this difficult day 


mitch
xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello everyone! Sorry i haven't been posting - haven't had a moment to sit down as usual! Been doing kitchen curtainy things for below the units and    frankly.
I fegging HATE sewing, so I decided to do it with double-sided tape, but I am such a crosspatch at the mo even that made me angry!
I got home and logged in and then that was it - haven't touched the blooming ground.
   

Then I was so tired I stuck one hem the wrong way round - oo, I could have bitten the balls off a baboon in rage.

Maria - what utterly fantastic news!!!! Thank the lord auntie has finally deigned to make an appearance! She took her time - did she say she'd been anywhere nice?!
We should be starting to stim about the same time I reckon - let's hope we'll go all the way this time.
Those blasts are just itching to grow this time, and implant and settle down.

Nic sweetheart - write it ALL out. We really, actually, want to hear it all - honest! Don't hold back - most of us have terrible times with this fertility rubbish and it's good to vent to people who get it.
I was getting this material today and this woman was holding me up in the shop, getting all sorts of little bits and bobs, with her cute bab perched on the counter. She kept going on about her 'mummy tummy' and how she needed to cover it, but beaming all the time, so proud.
I was torn between feelings of 'ah, bless' and 'I want to kill her so bad'

God, so angry and PMT-ish I could scream! And I keep thinking, is this the menopause? I _am _ going hot quite a lot...
I am bloody 34!!!!! It can't be happening!!!!

Ally - we're all going to be feeling VERY positive for you tomorrow morning!
           
Oh yes, that's us, being positive. Don't we all look lovely and orange?

Hi Ju and Jena and Mitch!
Sorry - I feel so completely dreadful and stressy I'll have to leave the personals there and go wallow in a bath.
I don't know whether to scream or cry - aaaaaaargh!

xxxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

[fly][/fly]pt]Congratulations Ally [/color

        

so pleased for you hun!!!!

mitch
xx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Morning ladies,

Ally - Congratulations on your      

How is everyone else??

Not a long one from me as i am sooo really very tired..........

Nic - How are you feeling hun?

Love Jena xxxx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

Thank you everyone I'm stillin shock i can not believe it has happened but as i said on the other message board i just want to have the 6 week scan to see that they or It have snuggled in in the right place paranoid about ectopic had an ache type feeling last night and today on my right side so feeling a little panicky at mo praying my pregnancy is in my womb and not any where else Allyson xx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Ally - I spent 2 weeks whilst waiting for my scan thinking the same thing hun, it'll be fine    

Very quiet on here today is everyone ok?

Not much to report from me.....god i live a boring life huh!!!!

Love Jena xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]Whoooooooooooooooooo-hoooooooooooooo!!!!!! A genuine    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/move]

Well done Ally - well done you.
Here's to nine months of fabulousness!

Now, no personals, cos I need to check whether the moving thing and the orange text and stuff has worked... BRB

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay! It did!

Maria - good luck for the scan tomorrow - everything will be wondrous and good this time me darlin.

Kate - how the divil are you? Been out job hunting? Just been out?

Jena - it's so frustrating when there's nothing to report!   Grrr. You just want to get on with it all - the waiting is the worst bit, I swear.

Julie - how are you doing?

Mitch? Are you feeling   about things?

Now girlies - I have PMT and am quite emotional, so I want to give you all a big  

Ahhh, that's better.

xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi girls, 

Not been out job hunting no. Been out for lunch with dh and trying to keep busy busy. 

We are off for the weekend with Diego as well and I cant wait. Get away from it all! Bliss. 

Miranda, hope the pmt shifts soon hun, druggies soon!!!! 

Maria good luck for tomorrow hun, no idea what happens after a baseline scan for FET, but I hope it goes to plan. xxx

Hi to everyone else. Im off to watch Katie & Peter now. xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Where is everyone!?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm here!
Awww, how lovely! I'd love to go away somewhere. I might arrange something soon, as I need a break.

How's katie and Peter?


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

They crack me up! SO like dh and I, except slightly more glam and every so slightly richer!   Its like listening to ourselves!!! 

Miranda, cake question for you, am I cooking it too long if it is a bit harder round the edges?? 

Hows you? Has af arrived yet?? Bet you cant wait to start all these drugs that are calling you! Did your parents plumber get over the shock call?! 

Mitch & Jena  

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hee! I have visions of you and dh now!

If your cake is hard round the edges you've probably got the heat a little too high, so it's doing the outside too quick - try taking it down in ten-degree increments. Lots of recipes say too high a temp, but if you have a fan-assisted oven you need to take it down ten at least.

AF is definitely on her way - tomorrow I think!
V emotional - dropped my dinner Pete made me earlier and sobbed like a baby...

xxxx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Well I have just got home from work so I thought I would say    Ive had such a busy day .... I wont bore ya but a mum lost her 4 yr old daughter... She was having row with her husband outside her house, her daughter sneaked out of the house and this other lady saw the child and stopped to ask the child if she wanted some sweets.. She took the young girl for a walk and then took her to her house to get her a coat. The mother ran to the police stn. About 30Min's later we found the child,  as you can tell she was very distressed...  

Kate - how are u how was the farm 

Miranda - I'm good thanks Hun Hows u ?? Big hug to u 

Jena - I missed ya today Hun I'm nights tomorrow so I hope we can chat then 

Mitch - How are u ??

This will make u laugh DP has been trying his best to have  as I start the pill on sun/mon bless him he is really trying to make  work lol....

Well I'm off to have some icecream and watch heroes..........

Night 

Ju xx xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ugh, it makes your blood run cold, particularly with the Madeleine story going on.

Big hugs to you, too!

xx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

I know what is this world coming to ........  I hope they find her safe and well I really do xx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Good morning to you girls.  

I think we are in for a storm. I have not seen sky like this for a long time. I
bought that preparing to conceive cd yesterday so hopefull it will come in the next few days it is the IVF one has anyone tried it?
It is supposed to be hypnotic, I though tI could do it in the morning when I have an hour to myself as it is supposed to make you de-stressed ( nearly put distressed!   ) give anything a go if it keeps me calm.

5 days until the in-laws land, so come wednesday I will not be on here much for about a week I'm afraid. I will try to sneak on if I can but will be a little difficult. The big Fertility Friends sign gives everything away   .

Well Miranda so the ol hags nearly here then.   Talking of cakes for the 2nd time this week my cakes have exploded and it is the victoria sponge recipe. Whats going on  I have no cake left in the little cups it is all splattered around my oven.   

Good morning Kate     to you hun. I like watching kate and peter, they are funny. Saw a bit last night I ended up watching something else as dh had booked the t.v again! we do have more than one t.v guys it just that the rest is in danish and over you can not get a sky package 

Jules it seems you have a busy time of it on the job. That is most disturbing to think with the Maddie case other people would try and be a little more watchful of thier littlies.   Anyways I'm good hun    have a nice rest today and catch up later   

Jena, Thanks for the chat last night.   did me good   My first off day, I know there more to come. I will be ready for it   .  when is your next scan? I have gone a bit feather brained and was not sure.

Hello Helen how things going?   

mitch
xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Exploding cakes? Are you putting anything extra in? Dynamite, for instance?  

If you're doing them in those little fairy cake things you only need to half fill each one, as they rise - if they go over you've put too much mixture in! It only takes a teaspoon and a half's worth of mixture per paper!
Same with tins - they should only be half full of mixture, as the cake doubles as it bakes.
For a Victoria sponge your tins should only be an inch deep.

Just got a message from my GP that no, they won't fund my drugs. I feel quite let down by that - it seems the NHS don't give a damn about me, only about cutting costs. I hope the message gets through when they're funding Prozac and counselling later!

The old bag is here - not a normal one as it's only been two and a bit weeks since I started the pill, but it's a bleed so I'll be starting the Clomid tomorrow! Then the lovely Menopur on Sunday and I'll be up at the Lister on Thursday for my seven-day scan.

xx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Morning Miranda

I am blaming danish flour for my inconvenience   they do not have self raising so I have to use baking powder but not sure how much to use   that is pobably the reason.

Anyway, that is aawful about the nhs not funding the drugs   it makes me so mad. Post code lottery stuff is taking the biscuit.   Don't let that stop you girl   . Pleased AF has come as soon you will be making your next trip to Lister YAY     .

Meopur is stimming stuff or is it d/r stuff definitely dropped my brain somewhere. Its a dizzy day today   

mitch
xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Go Miranda's af!!!! Roll on the clomid tomorrow!!!!! Wooohoooo!!!! Hope the pmt eases up soon hun, dont be too hard on yourself. 

Thanks for the tip about the cake, it is a fan assisted oven so I'll whack it down a bit. Ta. 

Julie, cant believe that happened? Poor little girl and her family, were they all ok? Was that lady trying to help or take her?

Mitch, we'll miss you for the days hun, but dont worry, we will still be here when you get back!

Maria, hope the journey goes ok. Good luck and roll on HRT!!

Jena, hope you ok hun. 

Ally hope you doing ok. 

Hope I havent missed anyone? 

No news from me, af still on going, doesnt seem to be ending, wish it would hurry up, its been a loooooong time since we have had any   and we want some!

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh I SEE - baking powder would efinitely explain it! How bizarre that you can't get S/R! One teaspoon should be enough for a cake I think, though I don't use baking powder often!
I know I've never used more than a teaspoon in anything, so that's probably a good place to start.
I was all pleased the other day, as I went to buy scales and managed to get some in Woolies for £4 that had every measurement known to man - I look up recipes on the net and they come up with American-style cups, and this does cups as well!

I'm finishing off my gingham kitchen today - I'll post a picture when I've finished. Trying to give a modern kitchen that country look...   reckon it'll work?
ANYway, it's high time we had some curtains in there!

The PMT has gone, and no pain this time, as it's not a real AF - lovely! 

You must let me know what the HRT is like Maria - I think I'll be needing that after all this!

xxxx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Good morning ladies,

Mitch - Menopur is stimm drug (injections)

Kate - I am good thanks hun, you?

Miranda - I am too busy to hang around waiting for things,    , want it done yesterday!!!!   

Ally - Hows things?

Julie - I am chatting to you now, so nowt to say to you!!!!    

Helen - Hi how are you?

Maria - How are you?

My next scan is tuesday so all from me is sniffing 3 times a day and stabbing meself!!! My bedroom sideboard would have you believe i is a junkie    

Be back to check on ya all later!!!

Jena xxx

PS. I have a copy of that cd but haven't had chance to listen to it yet.....i will let you know!!!


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

hi ya girls sorry did not post this morning got up very late and had to rush of to work, glad your all getting on OK whats with all the exploding cakes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

i rung lister up yesterday to tell them about my result they now want me to ring them in 6 weeks to let them now how my scan goes i talked with Annette about my real worries about ectopic i know I'm most properly over reacting but since Wednesday evening i seem to have a sore right side it's not really painful but it's defo doing something I'm just hoping it's just still because of EC  Annette was really helpful and said as i have got "some" of my right tube left there is still a chance of an ectopic but she also said as my test result came through really fast (10 secs) and was very clear she said that mean s it's a good stronger result which mean a healthy pregnancy!!!!!!!!! i swear to god girls this wait is gonna stress me out a 1000's time more then my 2ww as you know i was really relaxed about that it's this wait thats gonna be the killer 

Jena my DP wanted me to take a photo of him doing my drugs and he looks like a right druggie if ever i have seen one. good luck with your scan soon be time for lovely EC. oh and you have to choose the chocolate pudding of the menu when your in for EC it's yummy he he I'd share my eggs again just to get chocolate pud  

Kate couple more days Kate and then you'll be at it like Bunny's    

anyway have to dash be on again later XX allyson


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Morning girls,

I think you lot have cursed me, made cake this morning exactly the same as usual and it stuck to pan!!    

Jabs going well, but making me feel horny this time (oo er mrs)   Dh isn't complaining........

Ally - I see you have had ectopic before, i had as well. When i fell for ds i too was petrified that i was going to be having another ectopic and unfortunatley the only thing that will put your mind at rest is a scan..... sorry, but i do understand how you feel.     

Well, my dad is coming up today so i made cake (went wrong) then decided to make garlic mushrooms as i had to use them up.....only they smelt soooo good that me and dh tasted some (just to make sure they ok), now there is none left!!!       ooopppssss

Anyways, more from me later

Love to all Jena xxx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Sorry I have not posted lately as I have been nights 

Miranda - Hows the colmid going 

Ally - Hows u ?? How long until ur scan??  

Jena - I have spoke to u this morning so I know Ur OK  .. Did Ur dad know he was having mushrooms

Kate- I hope Ur OK, I hope AF has finished and Ur  

Maria - Are u OK ??

Mitch - Hows the pill going  Have u had Ur 2nd HIV test yet??

Well as for me ... there was a knock at my door today and it was the postman, DP when to get what he had for me and it was my nasal spray...  This makes me feel like something is happening now woohoo...

I'm also waiting for AF to arrive... I know she is on her way as I'm so moody and I have AF pains I bet she will be here by 2morrow or Monday.

Its my last night shift and then 4 days off   so that makes me happy. My younger cousin is being induced today and she was told she is having a little girl. Before she told me she was PG she asked me what baby names I like for a girl... So I told her what names I liked and she has told me that she is picking the same name.....( I will learn to keep it to myself in the future) Don't get me wrong I'm so happy for her I just wished it was me....

Well back to the house work and then to have dinner before a sat night shift 

I hope everyone is well?

Love Ju xx xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Blimey, has the girl no imagination of her own to have to nick your baby names? I think I'd have wanted to wring her neck!  

I take my first lot of Clomid tonight, then on the Menopur tomorrow night. Anyone up at the Lister at around midday on Thursday? That's when I'm next in. Can you all do a follie growing dance for me? I would so love to have more than just one.

Ju, are you telling work what you're doing? I'm getting my time off as sick time, but it was quite embarrassing telling my editor I was having fertility treatment, and I'm sure they're witholding a pay rise they'd agreed because they think I might get preggers.
Some chance! But I can hope for now.

It's hard to work in a male-dominated environment anyway, but especially if you have a lot of fertility treatment going on I think.
Is your DH in the force? I think you've said, but I may be confusing myself, as the people who bought our old house were two coppers.

xxxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hello everyone  

Is this okay Miranda                             Hope this works.

Jules. Will not sniff until after my 2nd HIV which is around the 15 may and then I have to wait for the results Lena said she will call me about the 24 possibly   thats works out just right as in-laws will be gone on 23 may.

You should have said a really gopping name jules its what I would have done  

Hi Jena,I love garlic mushrooms any spare send them my way. Gotta ask when you go on the pill, did you find you ate more as I am constantly hungry. I am really bloated too. Is that normal  This is  b4 I even do anything else.

hello to everyone else. Enjoy your week end away Kate, Hello Nic not long and you will be going to lister   Hi Ally hows the tum!

mitch
xx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Miranda 

I wanted to ring her neck but ....... she is my cousin at the end of the day!!! .. I cant really tell work as me and DP work there and its the type of place u tell someone and the rest of the station knows...... I have said to my supervisor that will need some time off in June/July... for the hosp.. I'm a little worried tho as when I start my injections how will I explain that !!!! . What do u think I should do ?? 


Hows this dance for ya       

Mitch - My next HIV test is on the 29th May I'm off to the Lister so then I can start sniffing    

I have just baked cakes as all of you were making me feel lazy so just before I get ready for work tonight I have made DP cakes.. and I'm off to get ready ten have dinner as its a sat night and its going to be busy .. Oh and I'm missing the Grease thing on ITV... ( I know I'm sad )....

Ju xx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

hiya everyone well I'm sat here typing in full 70's get up lol DP is playing play station in full 70's gear (looks great) dd is also looking far to grown up in her 70's clothes!!!!!!! party tonight shame about the weather thou bit cold for a BBQ but I'm sure it's gonna be fun.

Miranda heres a follie dance for you                       sorry don't know how to make them move.

Ju seeing doctor on Thursday will then book in for scan want it after the bank holiday as ifs all well Annette said we'd see baby's heart beat to. still cracking up about problems thou and am tottally convinced that Alla's not right I'm worrying so much  silly i know but i just want to see everything is OK then i think I'll relax 

anyways must dash have to pop to tesco for some non alcoholic drinks DP is staying of the beer too, and grab something for the BBQ ciao for now allyson xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hee! This board is turning into Blue Peter! everyone dashing about making cakes - v good!

Thanks for the follie dances folks - let's hope they work! I just went and bought some brazils and pineapple juice, to help them along still further. At least I feel like I'm doing _something_.

Ju - I decided to just let em say what they wanted at work and hang it all - it's better than getting stressed over whether I can get the time off. Still it took me several goes before my boss realised that when I said I needed a certain day off it really was that day and not negotiable!
Plus, when the medication gets going I really felt people needed to know why I was moody/tearful etc. On a 12-hour shift that's a long time to keep it together!

The injections can be done any time of day, but the same time each day, so you can pick a time when you'll definitely be home - say you work 7-7, pick either 7am or 7pm and do it just before or after you go to work.
It's only one a day, so you can do that. You'll be fine!

To make the icons move you click on the line, then click the +M I think.
Anyone watching Eurovision?

xx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

hello ladies hope youre all ok.waiting for this stupid af so i can get going again.countin 13 days from the 6th as i had some spotting and nothin since so maybe ov day then.today maybe day 6dpo but have no clue.want things to get going.got nearly everythin ready just waitin now 

hayley


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Morning ladies,

Miranda - I am going Tuesday  ,       

Hayley -       , AF dance for you hun

Kate - Have a lovley weekend hun   

Ally -      thoughts

Mitch - Can't really answer that question as i am ALWAYS hungry......love my food     i am  

Julie - Just tell them, after all its nothing to be ashamed of and then if/when you need a day at short notice they can't say you didn't warn them!!!!! Sod what other people say, its not their life!!!!

Have i missed anyone?? Hope not!!!

As for me just plodding along with jabs and spray!!! I did confess to dad about the mushrooms   , the dog has hurt his paw (we think) either that or its an attention seeking mission, as if you are watching him he limps pathetically when you get food or something he really interested in....its not half as bad as before!!!!!     
DS has learned to open the fridge door.......cherry tomatoes all over the floor later......    

Anyways, gotta go, love to all Jena xxxxx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Thank god for that I'm now 4 days off      

AF is due today but its not arrived as yet  ....If  off to see my cousin today she had her baby yesterday, So I'm going to be a brave girl and hold it together!!!!! .. As I have said before I'm happy for her I just wish it was me  

Miranda - I work Early's are 7-230 lates are 2-1030 and nights are 7pm-3am..... so when to sniff and take the injections I'm un sure of yet..... 

I'm OK with telling people at work its DP that has a problem with it, you know its a men thing.....Well I had better go and get ready its not very nice out today  but nevermind..

Hope everyone is OK 

Love Ju x


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Where is evrybody...................like a ghost town in here........................i am lonley........................


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hiya lister ladies

JUst to pop in and say 
we are back from our hols  

I have been sick as a dog for 2 days now so just to say hello
will pop by tomorrow when i am rehydrated a bit!

love to all

Em


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi girls 

Just a quick one from me, to say hi, and hope you all had a good weekend. I had a brilliant time away, so peaceful and calm and my Parents really looked after me. 

Hope everyone is ok, got to catch up with everyone, but Miranda hope the drugs are going ok hun. 

We had some good news while we were away, my Mum & Dad have said they want to help us with the next round of tx, which means we will be able to (fingers crossed) start again as soon as possible. Feels like a huge weight off our shoulders. Couldnt believe it when they said it, as they have helped us so much. 

Today is a bit of a sad day for us, our second baby should have been 2 today, so I am glad we were away from home. Was easier to deal with, and say a quiet happy birthday. Hopefully tomorrow will be a fresh start, feels like this has been the week from hell.  

Sorry no personals, hope you are all ok. xxxx
xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

That's brilliant Kate! Such good news. When my parents made the offer to pay for my treatment I burst into tears!

The drugs are going fine, though I'm even more nervous with the menopur now I know what it costs! The pharmacy at the Lister nicked my prescription the other day, but i'm going to get a fresh one, as the drugs are way cheaper elsewhere.

So sorry to hear you have another sh*tty bunch of feelings to deal with, on your baby's birthday. Here's to a fresh week.

xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

I like your new signature! Very you! 

Have you started the menopur yet? Sorry, Im losing track of everyones tx!!

Maria, hope you doing ok after your nightmare journey. Have you started the HRT now? And hope you got the train times changed. Shame we arent closer as I would have happily given you a lift. 

Ally, hows it going hun? Hope the 70's party went well! You will have to post some pictures!! Good luck for next week, is it thursday did you say?? (Or am i imagining things?) 

Julie, Jena, Mitch hope you are all ok girls, its been so quiet on here lately. Whats happened to us all?! Em - good to have you back hope you are feeling better and had a great holiday. 

xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hello Girlies..

Haven't been on much as my laptop has been sent away for repair - keeps switching itself off?!    Now dp's at work and ds at school I've managed to get a look in on the pc  

Glad you had a lovely weekend Kate - Just want you needed eh, and what a lovely surprise from your mum and dad -bless them! They'll be no stopping you now hun, roll on the 21st!    

Miranda - How's the Clomid going? Babydust on it's way hun    Have you started stimming yet? When's your scan?    

Jena - Hope your sniffing and stabbing is going ok?     

Em - Hope you've had a lovely holiday, sorry to hear you've been unwell  

Ally - How you feeling pregnant lady? Has it sunk in yet? Loads of luck for scan - although I'm sure all is very well - Bet there's 2 in there!    

Julie - Hope the   has shown up for you hun and you're enjoying you're few days off    

Hello to everyone else    I know I've missed a few of you out but I've not been paying much attention on here lately  

The HRT is going ok, haven't had any side effects from anything this time   Had my first scan last Friday, next one on the 21st and ET approx 25th all being well     Feeling so much more relaxed this time and because we've been house hunting aswell I've not been thinking about it that much. Decided to buy as we don't want to be in this position again when the twins arrive!   And as everyone keeps telling me "new house new baby" let's hope they're right!

Love and hugs to all
Maria xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Maria! THERE you are! I felt quite bereft without you and Kate this weekend! It was pouring, of course, so I had no gardening to do, so I just loafed.

Yes, I've started stimms - I'm up at the Lister on Thursday to see if I'm growing anything. Apart from a beard.
And summer vegetables.

I hope to goodness I am - my ovaries are BURNING HOT. That's just after one lot of stimms!

Glad the HRT's doing nowt to you Maria! Side effects can be quite disturbing...

xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Miranda I think you may well get some good news on thursday! Im going to keep everything crossed for you. Us 3 could all be up there on Monday at this rate!! 

Maria, so glad there are no side effects for you, and hope the house hunting is going well. Who on earth said the silly phrase new house new baby   

Hi to everyone, its so quiet on here lately. Im off to bluewater tonight for some retail therapy, hope its not too packed! 

xxxx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

Hiya everyone just thought i'd pop in to say hello, i never really know what to say now being pregnant is going ok still have to remind myself that i am it's such an odd feeling i guess as it's so Early, sleeping lot's i just can't seem to stay awake i think it's doing DP head in as all i windge on about it how tired i am lol and I'm only just 4 weeks gone . booked doctors appointment for Thursday to arrange a 6 week scan, i hope to get it a week Friday I'll be 6 weeks and 1 day then. not feeling sick or peeing lot's but omg how big can your boobs grow!!!!!!!!!!!!!! they are scarring me now they are even spilling out my M&s bras!!!!!!!!!!!! DP loves it  

Hiya Kate glad you have had a nice weekend  and got to spend some time with your parent nothing beats the feeling of being fussed and spoilt by your mum and dad, and fantastic news that they want to help you with your costs, I'm really keeping everything crossed for you that it's gonna be 3rd time lucky 


Miranda i had the same burning pulling feelings after my 1st injection, when i went for my 1st follie hunting scan, i had 9 so finger crossed for you that you've got a whole garden of follies growing for you 


Jena hope your getting on OK with your sniffing and jabbing and drinking gallons of water 

Maria thanks for your thoughts I'm glad you said 2 all our friends keep telling me it's gonna be triplets and that scarres me   twins would be lovely dd keeps asking what if both split and i end up with 4   aghhhhhhhhhhhhh good luck with your scans and glad your treatment is going well for you

Em hope your feeling better and you had a great holiday i can't wait to go on our holiday 4 weeks to go till I'm sunning myself in Majorca 

anyway catch you all again soon sorry if I've missed anyone out lot's of love Allyson xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oooh, thanks Ally! That's encouraging, you say you had a burning sensation.
Glad to hear it all seems to be going well! Quads might be a bit scary though! I already have a big chest, so I'm hoping that is it ever happens to me I won't get bigger! I'd topple over!
No sickness yet? When's that meant to kick in, anyway?


I went out an bought a ton of brazils today, plus goji berries and the most expensive manuka honey ever! BUT, I am determined to treat my body with good things.

You're up at the Lister on Monday are you, Kate? I think I'm scanning every three days, so that would be about right for the next one!

God, I am so scared.
Please make this work!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

The Lister Egg share girlies  ​
vicmc testing 08/02 No further update  

Kateag 1st ES abandoned, 2nd ES  looking into 3rd ES f/u appt 21/05   

Nicwim 1st ES   Follow up appt 30/05 planning tx for july 2007

Jetabrown        

Alexia 10/02       

Allybee17 10/05        

shye  Testing 05/02, 02/02 ohss and a       

MJP   FET D/R 01/05 scan 21/05    

Miranda7 tx abandoned  , moved on to straight tx, currently stimming, next scan 21/05    

wishing4miracle   Follow up appt 25/04 2nd go approx aug 07 (start pill next AF) 

Luckystars waiting for starting pill and 2nd HIV tests in may 

Honnybee Initial consultation 30/04 HIV tests in may, started pill 

Jena stims, scan 18/05    

Hope all is correct 
Anyone who is missing IM me and i will add you
Emxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks, Em!

Good to have you back.

xxxx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Kate - I love Bluewater me and DP are there all the time ..... and the only bad thing is that when we go there we have to have Nandos!!!  ( I hate it) I'm really happy that you are going to have another go of TX!!!!! (good luck)   

Ally - Your pic looks good.... I hope if I ever become PG I hope my boobs grow as I'm not very gifted in that dept 

Jena - You were right... I'm that tired I really want to go to bed 

Maria - I'm glad Ur OK have u found a house yet  

Miranda - How far are into TX  are u 

Em - Its good to have u back Hun did u have a good holiday -any white bits ( lol) 

Well I have had such a busy day today Ive had to look after DPs little boy today and I have not stopped all day... I know I had better get used to it  ( I hope anyway)

Still   When u wait  for AF it just don't come..... I want to start the pill... I might have some  tonight that normally make its come on ( sorry)......

DP is taking me out for a curry tomorrow night with his friends who I don't really have much in common with so therefore I will just eat and be a  .......

I hope everyone is OK ??

Love 

Ju xx xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

God that list is depressing. Look at me up there on my 3rd go   Im a bit paranoid that something might be wrong somewhere. One of the girls on the actual Lister thread mentioned something about PGS, as she had 2 blasts put back and it still didnt work. I know mine werent blasts, but had there been more of them they could have gone to blast so why didnt they stick?? I had a letter a while back from the NHS hospital that scanned me to make sure I had PCO (they didnt believe lister) and it said I have a subseptate uterus or something, which looking into today could mean its harder for embies to implant I know it doesnt mean we wont be able to share, but if something like that is up then do we pay private and get it sorted asap or do we wait for however long on nhs 

Im worrying already I know, but thats me!!  

Ally, love the pic!!! WOW to the boobs! Likewise Miranda, mine enter the room before me at the moment it must be all the drugs still. Although I dont remember them being huge when I was pg with Holly?

Miranda I am up on Monday yup, absolutley dreading it! So may not be the best of company!!! You will have to let us know what time you up, although I would imagine you would be in the morning wouldnt you? 

Ju, we didnt have nandos, we did however have pizza hut and I dont really like pizza! Might do nandos next time!! I got a new bag and two tops in m&s of all places! The limited collection bit so they really nice. Just need some nice weather now. 

Anyway! I am off to bed. Night night girls. 
xxxx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hello Girls,

I'm getting very upset now Still no AF I know its only 3 days late but coz I  waiting to start the pill it makes me more angry to wait!!!!! 

I'm not going to do a HPT as I know I'm not PG but why wont it come!!!.. Anyway I have had my  Hope u are all OK ..

Jena - Good luck today Hun let me know how u got on  

Well I'm going to clear out some of my clothes as I have loads and cant shut the wardrobe doors 

Love Ju x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ach, Kate, I feel for you! I hate this IF business, principally because everyone says something different - they wouldn't do it to bloody cancer patients.   Makes me so mad I can hardly SEE sometimes!

If it was subseptate, surely the Lister would have picked that up? I'd phone Liz and ask whether that's in your notes. She phoned me back really quickly the other day - I'm sure she'd be a great help.

I'll be pretty nervous company too on Monday! I'm at work at the mo and feeling like I'm going to explode with bloatedness and annoyance!
So we can grimace at each other.                    

Ju, you need some vigorous rumpy pumpy! Get that hubby of yours into action!

xx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Girls,

How is everybody?

Kate - I am on my 6th and yes it does look depressing doesn't it!!!  , but i think it also shows determination  

Miranda - Thanks for reminding me about the water, i forgot, doh!!    

Heffa - Good to have you back, sorry to hear you were poorly for last bit of hols   

Ally - I have to say, when i got pg with ds i thought yes, finally i will get boobs!!!  , did i? No, still as flat as a pancake!!!!    

Mitch - How are you hun?

Maria - Is your pc all better now??

Big hello to anyone i missed   

I went to Lister today for scan, follies are growing (don't i know it) and lining is doing great......so back in on Friday for another scan.   

Love Jena xxxxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya girls. 

Miranda good idea. I might see what is said on Monday and if he doesnt know much about it, I'll ring and ask Liz. I love that woman, she is fantastic. 
If you are feeling really bloated its a great sign hun, I remember feeling it but not knowing if it meant they were growing or what!!! GO CLOMID!!!

Jena, great news on the scan hun, good luck for friday. What dose are you on 

Im making a curry at the moment, so just popping on to say hi. Also, I have been headhunted!! DH's boss heard I was looking for a job and he wants me to work with them! 2-3 hours a day, I can pick my days and I will be in charge of one client and filling all the job roles. Oooooh scary. I havent worked in a proper office for 4 years?   Will prob start after half term, and then I will know whats happening tx wise. SO nervous!

Anyway, better go shred my chicken.


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Girls,

I'm back AF has sort of arrived  Spoke to Dee at the Lister and she said to start taking the pill ...... Then I have to go back up there for my second HIV test.. on the 29th..

So I feel like I'm sort of doing something now.....    

Kate thats good news about the job

I have done nothing all day I think I need to get dressed before DP gets home 

Ju x


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Kate - I am on 150 a day plus 1 sniff three times a day........ Great news about the job   

Julie - Where are you??

Forgot to tell you all, i only got on the wrong train home.....so embarrassed, i had to go 2 stops up and then come back down again!!!!!     , pillock!!!!!!

Anyways, off for a shower, speak soon

Love Jena xxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow - this is a good news thread after all!

Well done on the job Kate! It'll be great to be able to work the hours you want - what a fab opportunity!

Well done on starting the pill Ju! Not long to go now - I remember feeling so much more relaxed about the whole thing when I finally started the drugs.

Jena, how many follies have you got?

xxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

OOOHHH

I just did a massive list and the things has gone ^*ts up!


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Whats happened to all our bubbles!? 

Do you know what girls, as I am going to be working again I am going to have to get some work clothes, only going to have to go back to bluewater.... sigh  

Jena, hope you managed to get the right train in the end!!! I would be terrified getting the train on my own!! Hate them!!! When are you next up there? (did you already say that!?)

Julie, yay!!! SO glad you can finally get started hun!   Roll on 29th!!! 

So many of us up there next week!!! How funny would it be if we were all up there together! A mass FF meet!!

xxxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Right here we go again

Hello Girls

my there has been a lot of posts   

Great news Ally that you are doing o.k and that you have a scan appointment.

Fantastic that you have a job offer Kate and that is so kind of your parents. It nice to hear some  people have lovely parents   (mine are against any thing to do with IVF and so are my in-laws)
I am really pleased for you, Good luck on the 21 it will come round soon enough  .

Miranda heres a little folly dance.        great you are feeling bloated something must be happening, or were you the bubble monster tonight?   just playing. Good luck for your next scan.

Hi Jena, great your scan went so well roll on Friday sending you lots of    

Jules glad to see you have joined me I was feeling a little lonely.   very hormonal right now. 

HI Em hows Willow?

Maria things are moving quickly for you how fantastic wishing yu lots of     


Hi Nic hows you?

Hope I have not left anyone out just trying to post quick before \I lose this


Mitch

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya lister ladies!

fab to see some good news on the thread

Kate  for the new job honey well done you

Jena good to hear about your follies honey sorry didnt realise had started stimming yet!

Miranda sounds like somethings rocking and rolling!       

ju hope that the curry went ok tonight

mitch fab news on starting the pill

Nic how r u/where r u.... thinking of u sweetie

Maria hope the fet drugs are going ok sweetie

Ally hope all is well with you

hope not missed anyone 

as for me well
i have got over the sickness thankfully ribs still aching tho, and got a hacking cough but all is fine or else apart from af but strange enough shes pain free she shouldnt be here at all but as long as she dont stamp her feet its ok i just hope this will be my last one this year!!!!!!!!!!

DH had a tell off from gp for being lazy today he drove me mad last night calling me from bedroom to pass the remote hes only got an infected finger so i told the gp and he got a right telling off and told he should look after me not vice versa!

Willow came home today
you would never believe it
shes 5 months old today
she has gained an inch in height and has lengthened in 10 days she was in kennels
she was weighed this afternoon and weighs in at a whopping 18.5kg
my beloved angel bouncer at her heaviest was 26kg will post an updated pic soon

Is anyone good with words
or
advise on choosing plants if so can they post as i could do with some words of advice as its 3 months since bouncer died next sunday (27th) and we are getting her memorial plaque up and want to get a few things for her grave and also a little bush we can have planted if anyone has any ideas please shout

thanks

love to all
Emxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

http://www-hsc.usc.edu/~cypert/dick/dogpoems.html

Beware - these poems will make you cry!

On plants, you could get a rose - there's loads with memorial names. You could get a dog rose, even? I don't know how much space you have.

Stomach's so distended now it's quite uncomfortable, so I'm going to sign off and lie down!

xxxx

/links


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hiya Miranda

thanks for your thoughts

I havent read the poems tonight (have cried enough today!)

One we have thought of is a rose called sweet princess because that is what she was 
however nowhere around here seems to have it   a friend of ours is going to check the local garden centre which is near to them as they say they have a bigger variety

I hope ur resting nicely 

Love Em


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

morning ladies Mitch i have found i lose my post if i spell check it then add a funny icon it all just disappears is that what your doing as well


I'm getting paranoid now as I'm getting on to 5 weeks and still feel normal think I'm gonna do another pee test to see if it still shows as a BFP  i just thought by now i should have some kinda of symptoms, do you think the GP 2morro will want me to test for him too 

Kate fantastic news about your job..............as you know i found it so much easier with all the waits when i worked as your mind is occupied and time goes so much quicker plus it's great to be around adults and have grown up talk 

Miranda i thought morning sickness started about week 5 Alexia said she started throwing up at 5 weeks I WANNA START BEING SICK thats so wrong ain't it but it's a good sign ain't it!!!!!!!!!!! can't wait to find out whats going on with your follies Thursday is your scan right will be checking in

hi ya ju hope AF has arrived and that your curry and you know what did the trick   

right of to work have a great day girls catch you all laters xx Allyson xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Morning girls, 

Em, cant believe it has been 3 months already. So glad Willow is there to keep you company. WOW to her growth! She is going to be a HUGE doggy!!
Please tell us the news on your tx now!!

Miranda, GREAT news on the feeling full and yuck!! You watch you will end up with 20 odd eggies!! Then what you going to do!!!!  

Ally, Alexia got sickness at 5 weeks cos she is having twins!!! You might be lucky and not have any, I didnt have any with Boo, which is good as I have a phobia of being sick! I dont think the GP will want you to test again, but you could do one to relax yourself a bit. Scan next week, so not long to go. 

Maria, hope you ok hun. You are being really quiet, hope everything is going well. 

Julie, hows the pill popping going!? 

Jena how you feeling hun Hope the stimms going well. 

Mitch, is it this week you have visitors? If so hope all is going well! 

No news from me, nothing exciting anyway. Trying to keep busy busy. Planning on decorating the hallway this weekend. Dh is working but he should be home nice and early so saturday night we are planning to have a takeaway and get very drunk, and then I'll decorate sunday! Got a christening to go to next weekend, deep joy! Was hoping I would have the secret glow of being pg but never mind. 

xxxx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Good morning girls,

Heffa - Sending you lots of    for the anniversary of bouncer. 

Kate - Getting drunk sounds like a wicked idea    

Miranda -     grow those eggies,  

Maria - How are you hun?

Ally - Can't really advise/help as we went to Lister and paid for early scan, but good luck   

Mitch - You been a little quiet latley, are you ok?  

Julie - I know you are alreet!!!     

I think thats everyone   

Back on friday for a scan......I can't tell you how many follies i have as i was too busy chatting and having a laugh with Liz    , then Dee (nurse) was in and i haven't seen her for ages cos she went off on maternity leave last time i was there, twins, so was busy chatting and catching up with her!!!     I have been there so many times i know them all, told Dee that most people go back to the street they used to live in to reminise, i will go to Lister!!!!     

Anyway, when i go Friday i will ask and let you all know how i am doing  

Love Jena xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Is Dee an E/S nurse 

I havent met her!?? I still think they are all stressy with me after I had a moan about one of them. It wasnt meant to be a full on moan but it was taken further than I asked, and it is all really awkward now. I feel like they all hate dealing with me  

Good luck for friday hun!!

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

Just a quickie as dh is waiting for me to get ready to go to the garden centre

hes going back to work tomorrow phew!

heres willow










Kate, i am a bit  about posting re tx
mainly because before i have got so close and somethings gone boobies up and set me back a few months

I have had the verbal but want to wait til its in black and white on paper does that make sense 

be back later

Em


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh dear - it's horrible when you feel like you've queered the pitch! I think sometimes you go to the Lister and feel really looked after and other times you don't - that's the way I've felt, anyway.
I'm sure they wouldn't know about a complaint made about another member of staff - I doubt that person would go telling everyone!

Em - you'll make it this time! Everyone on this board is going to make it this year.
Nothing is going boobies up - or we'll have something to say about it!  
Not resting nufortunately - at work! But hey, I'm sitting down...

Ally - you're doing great without the sickness! I couldn't believe it when I was quewuing in the 99p shop the other day and there were pregnancy tests there for 99p!!!!! They must be crap, eh? But still...

I can't believe you don't know how many follies you have Jena!!!! So cool, calm and collected. 
I'm   about how many I'll have tomorrow!

xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Thats the thing though, they do all know! I made the "complaint" (not actually an official complaint at all) to Mary Power who deals with all that sort of stuff and asked her NOT to say anything just yet and blah blah, next thing I know Im getting a call from Lena asking me if I am ok, do I want to make sure I dont deal with this nurse (I said no, I dont mind dealing with her, but she has never dealt with me since) and do I have any complaints about anyone else.   I felt SO bad. Now I feel like they are all saying "you deal with her"! Bet they were all hoping I would get pg so I would b*gger off! 

Anyway. Will hopefully have to go through it again, just want them all to know Im not a complete cow and I wasnt complaining!! 

Miranda, I agree, I dont know how Jena can come out of the scan and not know!! I heard my numbers and that was it!! 

Roll on tomorrow!! What time you in I would like a text please!!!

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Sure thing! I'll be texting about 12.30 I should think - the scan's booked for 11.45, but my phone doesn't work in the hospital!
Oo, that's bad that they're all aware you complained - I hate that feeling! Still, at least you've not had to deal with that nurse again. Was that the one we were talking about? Who I had the other day?

Eek!

Still haven't had a proper response to my letter to my old hospital complaining about their consultant. But I'm sure I will one day...

xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

No wasnt her, it was one of the e/s nurses. I suppose its good that we havent crossed paths again, but I hate the fact that they all know now. Its probably in my notes or something! 



Looking forward to the text!!!


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Well curry was nice, Its just when u go out and the couple that u are with says " How comes you don't have any kids yet" I hate that coz I want to tell the truth but DP does not want anybody to know about us have IVF...... So we just said "well we are trying"...  

Well as for AF .... its is the worst Ive had in years!!!!!!  The pains are really bad... but at least now I can take the pill!!!  
I have booked my appointment at the Lister for 11am on the 29th for my 2nd HIV test, I will be so glad when that is out of the way!! 

Its my last day off today and Ive had to wait in as DP's car is broken and the man that is fixing it will drop it off to us when it is done... So more housework as I start my Early shifts tomorrow.. 

Dp is lates again tonight so yet again its dinner for 1!!!!!!!! 

I hope all u girls are OK 

Jena  I know your OK as Ive been moaning at u all morning about AF   

Kate - I hope u have a good time getting drunk 

Em - I hope Ur ribs get better and I'm sending u lots of  

Ally - Hows u ?

Mitch - I'm with u now Hun  

Miranda/Maria .. I hope u 2 are well and how are things going.......   

Well I'm off now to keep eating    

Love Ju 

x


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

Kate my minds doing over time thinking about which nurse you had trouble with    i never ever dealt with Lena only Annette and Lizzy!! was it one of those too?? don't worry you don't have to tell me just being nosey   

decided against another test today guess going to the loo about 6 times in 5 hours is kind of a symptom. wish it was next week already so i could get scan out of the way,I'm hoping to get it down on next Friday I'll be 6 weeks and 1 day so I'm sure they'll be able to see something by then.

4 weeks to holiday and just tried on bikini and not happy thinking of going for full length swim suite not a pretty sight!!!!!! thank god for kaftan's xx

feeling a bit left out at mo as your all up at the lister and Kate said most of you will be there next week i really wanted to meet a ff lady whilst i was having tx but never did quite funny i kept looking at the ladies and thinking do i message you!!!!! I'm sure we all do it................don't we   allyson xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Dont feel left out hun! We will have to arrange a meet one day, maybe when we all have the bumps. I dont think I will see Maria now as her app has changed, and Miranda may be up there but its bound to be early morning, Jena might be there monday but again early so we will all be passing! We should all say something to the nurses, like a code word so they think we are all nuts! Like say Banana's for no reason  

Good for you about not testing, am pretty sure all is well! And 4 weeks til holiday as well!! Jammy moo  

Julie, hope the af pains ease off soon, fingers crossed last one for a good while eh! Roll on 29th! Oooh, Im not getting drunk today! Saturday I plan to get plastered!! 

Em, no probs I will stop asking hun, but as soon as you have it in writing pleeeeease tell us!! (keeping us all in suspenders  )

God, is it me or is this week dragging! COME ON MONDAY.


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

thanks Kate maybe one day we all can meet up that would be fun  i don't suppose it'll take much for you to get drunk as you've been of the funny juice for a while i really miss a glass or 2 of wine. staff Christmas party (it's very late) 6th of June and it's all on the boss there is gonna be an open bar and I'll be on the lemo!!!!!!!!! and our holiday is all inclusive so yet again I'll be on the lemo/OJ!!!!! holiday was booked b4 tx started  but I'm sure what i lack in Alcohol I'm sure to make up in food!!!!! DP said he'll drink my share............. but i bet he'll go mad the 1st night or so and won't bother the next nights lol (thats what i hope) 

.....and yes this week is going on and on and on and on i keep thinking it's Thursday today i don't think it helps with the weather being so s*** where has our lovely sun gone we need to do a sun dance   Allyson xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

I dont think it will take me much either!!!! I had 2 glasses at the weekend and was more than merry!!! Oh well, cheap date  

The holiday will be fine without the booze hun! You will know how many bubbas you have by then! So who cares if you cant drink, you are preggers!!!! 

Cant believe you are having an xmas party in june!


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

i know tell me about it lol, it's really funny was thinking maybe i should wrap some tinsel in my hair!!!!!! 

and yep your right I'm not fussed about not drinking really got in to bit of a drunken stoop last year on holiday!!!!!! we are going back to the same hotel this year so it'll be nice to actually stay sober and play mini golf with out being pickled!!!!!! and I'm sure I'll enjoy the Spanish entertainment just as much sober as when I'm drunk ......not lol Allyson


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Gawd, I could kill for a chilled glass of white!  
Just finishing off at work now - thank God! Nearly Thursday! I so want to know how many follicles are there, I can't wait.

Sorry - it's a short one! Going home now. I'll be back with you soon!

xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hiya lovely ladies..

Just a quick one from me to wish Miranda loads of luck for follie scan tomorrow! I'm sure there are gonna be lots in there this time hun!  
                             

     

Hope everyone else is ok? I'm thinking of each and everyone of you all just been very busy with work, house hunting and helping my son in prep for his GCSE exams - first one tomorrow!

I'm up at Lister on Monday at 1.15pm for scan so if anyone else is about then be nice to say hello!  

Love and hugs 

Maria xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Good luck tomorrow Miranda, will have my phone by my side and I cant wait to hear the news!! Its gonna be good!!!

Good to see you Maria x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay! Maria you're back! Loads of luck for Monday - may see you up there!
My stepdaughter had her official breaking up day today and she's got a whole load of GCSEs beckoning. She wants to run her own bar one day, but before that she's going to college, so hopefully she'll get the grades she needs.
Is yours academic? 

Thanks Kate! I'm SO swollen now that I can't believe there's nothing in there. I look like a beach ball!

I got a bill today, for the (completely unused) Suprecur they gave me when they thought I was egg sharing! I'll try to sort it out with accounts tomorrow, but there's no way I'm paying - they prescribed that as an egg sharer and besides, I've given the drugs back to them now!
That's the second upsetting bill I've had from them - their accounts people really ought to  get their s**t together! Last time they billed me for the treatment after it had been cancelled - can you believe that!?

See, girls, the doc has said we'll be lucky to get two eggs from me, given my low AMH. But they must be the type of eggs you see in Easter raffles if there's only two in there. I am blooming enormous.

xxxx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

GOOD LUCK Miranda for tomorrow.
I hope you have so many . Tell us how you got on hun. I want to hear you pprove this doc wrong!
   

A Big hi to the rest of you girls, sorry no more personals just tuning in quickly whilst the in-laws are out the back talking to Erinn's rabbit. Hope you are all doing finr can't wait to have a decent chat   missing you all

mitch

xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hee! The very thought of you dashing in to have your FF fix while your inlaws talk to a rabbit is killing me!  

We miss you too, Mitch - need to tuck you back in the fold!

Enjoy your inlaws - and mind those cakes!

xxxx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Mirand

I just want to wish u luck for Ur scan 2morrow Hun      .. Make sure when u get back u let us know how u got on ??

Mitch - hurry up back......

Ju xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

evening girlies

just popping in quick tonight cos this cough is driving me insane and dh is restless cos its all hot and muggy here

i should be around loads more after tomorrow as hes back at work yippee

Miranda


                                   

for ur scan tomorrow i will wait eagerly for  your news 
i am poor responder too and told we should have one to transfer, just as well i want SET!

i did read that link last night  before going to bed oh dear!

mitch i too had a   at in laws talking to rabbit in garden
come back soon

kate how u diddling

Ju how u doing

maria hope ur doing ok sweetie

ally am sure all is fine in the mothership
which part of majorca are u going to

jena        

nic hope ur doing ok

hope everyone is ok and sorry to those i missed

willows asleep on the bed and i am in it!

its so hot and muggy tonight here

dh is watching little britain in the other room i think

hugs to all
Emxx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

morning just a quicky good luck miranda happy follie hunting  

em we are going to the north side of majorca. calla de manorrca, 3rd time in a row to go there but this will be the last time, we love it there it's only a tiny village not really loads to do but this time we are renting a car to go around the island. can not wait. 

doctors this afternoon, quite excited about going to see him i know he ain't really gonna do alot but still i am a bit excited 

right off to work now feel wrecked did not sleep very well at all i woke and felt like i was having a panic attack heart felt like it was pounding had not had a nightmare but it took me a couple of hours to get back to sleep, still feel nervouse now!!!!!!!! right ttfn Allyson xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Morning girls, 

Miranda good luck hun, keeping it all crossed for you! 

Maria hope you ok hun. 

Ally good luck at docs, not long til scan, you are 5 weeks today arent you?

Nic, you ok hun When is your app 28th

Julie, Jena & Mitch how are you all! Mitch, hope the rabbit wasnt too bored with the in-laws!!!  

Absolutley no news from me again. Getting bored now!! Roll on next week eh! We are all going to be sooo busy. 

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

morning girls

hope everyone is ok

thinking of Miranda          

I have been tossing and turning all night got to sleep at 5 and willow had me up at 7 for walkies

So i started on the statement for rcvs and have been   pretty much ever since

Cant believe that this time 12 wks ago i had just waved bouncer off never imagining i wouldnt see her again

Need to pull myself together

be back later on need to go chemist for some feminine things  

Em


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hello Strangers!!!

Im going to attempt catching up with you all.
Thought I better update my tickers first as it said I was on CD 50 or something like that! Iam on CD14 doesnt really mean much with my crazy cycles anyway! Anyway totally messed all my tickers up now - silly work computer wiped off my angel ticker for Charlie  cant remember what website I got it from either.  

Em -  sound like you need a hug  - look forward to hearing your tx plan xx

kate - wow you got a job! I am at the Lister on the 30th.  How about you? Monday isnt it? i know how your feeling - Im so desperate to get on with things now. just read the bit about your complaint - I cant believe it was mentioned to the nurses when you said ou didnt want it took further.

Miranda - good luck for your scan today, cant wait to hear how its going

Mitch - Hope the rabbit enjoyed his chat with the in laws   Come back soon!!

Maria - hows it all going?  good luck to your son for his exams!!!!

Ally - I havent said this yet to you - CONGRATULATIONS ON THE BFP dont worry about the lack of symptoms - i had no morning sickness at all and I was pregnant with twins. have you got your scan date yet?

Im making meringues this afternoon yummy

Nic x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Nic, click on my angel ticker hun, I think thats where you got yours from? 

Holly has a friend over to play today, so better get a wriggle on. 

Good luck for the 30th hun, lets hope we can be buddies together eh? 

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Nic

just to say think it was this one

www.snugglepie.com

Em

/links


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

hiya Kate yep 5 weeks today............ 

Miranda how did you get on today?

Thanks nic you have not been around for a little while!!! going doctors in an hour or so to get him to book me in for 6 week scan i really want it next week maybe Friday but DP says we should do as Annette said and wait till after the bank holiday as we'll see babies heart beat then as well but I'll be nearly 7 weeks then and i want to know now   I'll see what Mr doctor has to say, maybe he'll want me to go for a scan earlier just to make sure it's all OK, 7 weeks is getting on if for any chance it is ectopic as my last one burst at 7 weeks and i can't cope with that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I want to get a ticker but don't know how to, i did have one not so long ago but i have 4gotten how i got it on to my signature can anyone tell me how to do it ta lot's Allyson xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Well girls, I saw FOUR - count em! - follies on the screen today! That's double what they said they might squeeze out of me, so I'm thrilled to bits.

There's three at about 1cm and one at 14mm, but there may be more by the time they next see me - I hope so!

They've put me on Cetrotide as well now, to stop me ovulating - £188 for four days' worth! I just can't believe the price of these drugs - think they're having  a laugh, aren't they?

Thanks for all your good wishes - they obviously helped!

Ally - have a lovely holiday! It'll be great sitting there all pregnant and pleased! You'll be sitting there in the sun, dreaming up twins' names, I tell ya.

Nic - glad you're nearly there! What happens on the 30th? Then what after that?

Em, you sound hot and bothered! Hideous feeling that you just can't shake! Ugh. STILL, as one poor responder to another, I hope my news has cheered you up. I searched and searched for people on this site who had had low amh and still produced a good crop of eggs.
How come they'll only do one for you? I'm thinking of asking for three, as I have the ovaries of a woman the age they consider doing three for. Does that make sense?

Ju - are you still off work, you lucky thing? My boss is having kittens that I need so much time off! A day last week, a day this, and probably three next week - he's going purple with stress!
I think you should tell human resources or something, so they can clear all your days off as sick without you having to tell people at the station why you're having time off.

Thanks girlies - you really are a lovely lot.


xxxxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Once again,      

COME ON FOLLIES!!!!

And sorry...... HOW MUCH?!


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Go follies go. Miranda that is fantastic news bet your relieved to see them today! I agree with you wanting 3 transferred but isnt it against the 'rules'?  I dont know but really hope they can do it for you.
I'm hoping on the 30th they say I can start the pill on next AF.....my next HIV is due on 3 July so if I can time it all right I'd like to be having tx at the beginning of july, fingers crossed though - I can only plan so much with my useless body!

Thank you Kate and Em - I will try and put my tickers back on when I go on the laptop.

Ooh Ally decisions decisions! Hopefully the doctor will make the decision when to scan for you. We had one at 5 and a half weeks and saw two sacs but no h/beats so they rebooked us to go back at about 7 weeks to check we had two heartbeats.  Maybe they will do that for you at least then you will get a early one to make sure they are BOTH in the right place!

My meringues went wrong today! if i try to make them firm they go sticky in the middle and today I wanted them sticky in the middle and they are crispy   still yummy though  

Kate - are you still on the Met? Im sure you said you were. How are you finding it now?  Im taking 3x500mg aday and Im fine on it but I just cant put any weight on. I weighed myself this morning and I've lost about 3 pounds and I eat so much ?? Im 5ft 6 and now weigh 9st 4lbs which is not a good weight for my height - i need to be a good 10st to not look ill.  To scared to stop taking the Met though incase its helping.

bbl
Nic x


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy hayyyyyyyyyyyyy Miranda 4 follies thats fabtastic   bloody hell thou those drugs cost a fortune!!!!!!!!!!

Just got back from doctors he's gonna fax the hospital to get me an appointment for a scan he said thou if i ain't heard anything by middle of next week I've got to ring EPAC direct to arrange a scan!!!! he was quite funny bless him started telling me what not to eat stay away from the liver and french stinky cheese lol i really don't think he has a clue about this IVf stuff. he also gave me a certificate to get all my prescriptions for free "coz I'm pregnant" also worked out the due date thats the 16th of January 2008. 

Nic i think thats why Annette told me to wait till nearly 7 weeks so that we can see the heart beats as well as them being in the right place so i don't get stressed out i think I'm gonna have to be a bit more patient and ask to be scanned at 6 and half weeks I'm sure I'll be OK  


hi ya Kate   hope your OK hows your kitten getting on?? i bet he's having his mad half hour in the evening now i remember my kitten running around our lounge like a mad man sounded like a twister lol 

Allyson xx
Allyson xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks you guys!   

Yes Ally and Kate - a blooming fortune! I'm on a total of £150-worth a DAY now - hideous! GPs don't have a clue about IVF, do they? Unbelievably dense about anything do do with female reproduction, I reckon.

Nic, i know it's against the rules to have three put back - I think you have to be over 40 before they'll consider it, but most women don't have their menopause at 34! So I thought I'd try - if there are three there doesn't seem any point freezing just one? But I'm getting ahead of myself - they have to grow first, then come out as eggs, then fertilise, etc etc.
Might it be sooner for you if your cycle goes doolally and you have a really quick AF?

xxxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Miranda - hope they can break the rules for you   I'm sure they must be able to make exceptions. And wow thats a rather expensive habit you have there    So when are you back? Any idea on a day for EC? You have got to be looking at Tuesday/Wednesday next week havent you?

Dont even get me started about GP's........

I will start as soon as I can but need to check with Lister they are ok for me to start before 2nd HIV and Heps as done...didnt someone here have them done at their baseline scan? Im working no the basis I can do that to but if they let me start sooner and have my bloods done while stimming then thats even better.  Mind you I'm away at the end of june so maybe best to start begin of July  

OOH i forgot what I havent told you all.....when I was in hospital having Charlie they took a load of bloods to test for infections etc and they took one to do with blood clotting as a previous test showed low pap A (doesnt mean a thing to me) think it was called a thrombophilia test. Anyway when we went for post mortem results this thrombo wotsit test wasnt back and turns out the lab cancelled it as they didnt think it was necessary (  excuse me I'd just lost a baby mid pregnancy......not necessary?!?!?!?) So I had it repeated a few weeks ago and got a appointment through from the hemophilia clinic to go in for the results.....the consultant said he would just write and let me know (this test will determine if we definately will use anti-coagulants in next pregnancy - although he was pretty sure he would use them anyway but he said if it comes back positive then that 100% is what went wrong last pregnancy) Im a bit worried now that something is wrong that needs treating now and tried ringing to get appointment bought forward but they cant do it - appointment is 15 June. The outcome wont affect me having IVF though - well Im pretty sure it wont.

HA HA you've probably all just read that and thought what a load of waffle and hurry up and get to the point! Sorry not very good at expressing things. Anyhow will be nice to get a definate answer and basically I may just have sticky blood.
Still going to push for 2 embie transfer on next cycle as whether I have twins or not wouldnt affect the thickness of my blood would it. i think the Lister may want to only do a SET next time....will discuss that on 30th

now I've completely bored you I'll let you get on, ha ha

Nic x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Nic, did you decide to up your dose yourself or were you told to have 3 mets a day? Im on 2 and its not helping with my weight at all, if anything I have started gaining again? 

I really want to try and get my weight down a little now, before we start again (if) so Im off to weight watchers next week, but I would like this metformin to do its job! What do you think? Make an app with gp or ask Lister or do it myself!?

Ally glad the doc was helpful and good for you waiting til 6.5 weeks, not long if you dont count the weekends. 

Miranda, jesus. £150 worth of drugs per day. What a joke eh! Good job its working for you. And I agree, 3 put back should be done. They do it abroad so they should do it here.

xxxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Kate, I have always took 3 a day (apart from when pregnant) Its weird how it affects us in different ways. Have you got it on repeat prescription? If you have up it yourself......the max I have ever heard of anyone taking is 4 a day. Dont bother with your GP as they havent a clue. 

Nic x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Do you think? Thats what I was thinking. 

I do have it on repeat yes, and the gp asked what the clinic has px, so I could have said 3 x and they wouldnt have known. 

It wont hurt will it? Like scramble my eggs or anything!?!!


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

My opinion is that it can only help with your egg quality and hopefully your weight too.  I take one in morning one at lunch and one at bedtime amongst a whole variety of vitamins!!

Nic x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks hun!

I might start doing it, and mention it on monday about upping it and see what they say. Would be brilliant if it helped with the weight, and the quality of eggs would be good too! 

Yes, thats what Im going to do. Try 3 a day til monday, then say to Dr O would upping the met help.

Ta hunny bun!


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Miranda,

Well done Hun I'm so pleased for u Hun    .. As for time off .. I have said to my Supv that I will need some time off  he said "when" I said I'm not sure he said " you want some time off but u dint know when" I have just said its for hosp treatment when he starting asking more questions I have said its to do with IVF.. Thank god he said you don't have to tell me anymore if you don't want to!!!!!  He said I'm sure the time off will be fine..

As for AF.. its much better now I can move.. so thats good   still talking the pill I have not been on the pill for ages so I have to remember ... I have stopped taking my Thyroid drugs now but I will need to be careful and need a blood test to make sure.

Well DP is cooking tonight ( theres a first) bless him   if he think his lucks in tonight  he has another thing comming  

Oh Miranda I'm back to shifts today  2et's 2 lt's and 2nights...  I like Thursday nights on TV... Katie and Peter I know its sad but I love them to they are so like me and DP ..(without the money)..

well I hope all of you are OK ?

Love Julie xx xx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Julie - what side is Kate and Peter on? I don't watch it - DH wont watch it - I was going to stick it on sky+ but cant find it on the planner...

Enjoy your dinner

Nic x

Kate pm'd you


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Nic ITV2 hun, I love it!!

Julie, I said last week they are exactly like me and dh, we are in hysterics when its on as we can see ourselves too much!!!! hahahah!!

Nic, have replied hun! 

Im such a wuss, but Im gonna do it!!!


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

cheers for that - put it on record....

go to go now and pick Ds up from his nans....

Nic x


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

yes its on ITV2.. Kate I love it .....I know some people cant stand Jorden ( katie) I think she is great I really do.. I would love to meet her....

Me and DP sit there and laugh coz its just like me and him lol........ And Heroes are on 2night ..... I would love her money tho....

Nic - watch it it will make u laugh im sure....

Ju xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh that's good, Ju! Though just to warn you, I cleared the time off, but then they couldn't quite believe that I needed days off with only two days' notice!
I had a little explaining to do to my immediate boss, who didn't get it that the appts weren't booked to be bloody minded, but actually depended on how my body reacted to stuff!
I remember saying to him 'I need Tuesday off' and him saying, 'well I'll see if that's ok...' thinking he was being helpful! I said 'no you don't get it - I HAVE to have that day, no other day will do!'

Nic, I had my HIV done at baseline scan. I don't think it's something they worry that you've got if you're after IVF! But obviously it has to be done - they just trust it's going to be clear.
Wow, I am SO pleased they are putting you on the anti-clotting stuff! And that you may be able to get a reason, finally. You really need to jump up and down with people to get the right treatment, don't you?

Does Metformin help with egg quality then, Kate and Nic?
I'm thinking of taking DHEA - it's only available on the net, but it's meant to be a super hormone that turns back time and gives great quality, young eggs.

xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Miranda I was going to say that to you about the DHEA, but I couldnt find any info!! So you can tell me all about it!!! Men can take it too for the swimmers, so I was thinking we could both take it and be super fertile!!! 

So you tell me what you know!!!! 

Metformin is for the pco/s to improve egg quality and help with the threat of m/c. Which is why I spent so long fighting for it.  

Nic, I had my 2nd HIV done at my baseline as well hun, started stimms that day too. Im pretty sure they will let you go ahead like that as they know from your previous results. I had to have another one done this last cycle and they just did it and assumed it would be neg. Sorry, meant to say that. 

Im off for a shower now!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I don't know much about DHEA at all - I've seen a few things, but nothing concrete.
The negative side is that is may increase risks of breast and ovarian cancer, but the positives sound great - better skin, hair, etc, plus increased fertility!
It's not that expensive either - about £20 for a couple of months' supply.

Did you know DH can take Menopur too? To increase his sperm count? Spensive tho...
But less expensive than IVF/ICSI! Wish I'd known about it before DH's op - would have set him on them for a few days beforehand!

The Cetrotide is SO annoying - it comes in a syringe pre-filled with water and with a cap so weird you can't see if there's air in there. And at £44 a pop I want to know why the Pope isn't coming to administer the injection his very self!


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Really!? God I would have happily injected dh with menopur!! Only seems fair! (lets face it they get the best bit of the deal really! - here, go read a dirty mag and have 10 mins of pleasure with yourself  )

Anyway!

I have dh on selinium, vitamin e, he is going to get wellman vits and hope for the best, see if we can improve them that little bit more, as IVF has a better hit rate than icsi.

Im feeling very positive today, looking forward to going back to work, am thinking of doing a course in event management, which will help with the work I am going to do, and something Im interested in (anyone need a wedding planner!?) and feeling like tx isnt the WHOLE of my world at the moment. If they say we can share again, Im trying to work out the best time to start. We have a wedding in ireland at the end of August, so I dont want to be on my 2ww or anything like that for that, and Holly starts big school in september. In an ideal world it will either be done and dusted by August, or start it once she is at school. Answers on postcards please girlies!! 

Just added it all up, from starting pill to e/c it was 44 days in total. SO, if I started on next af, would be looking around middle July, and if I started on next af would be middle august which would be no good at all. Dh is riding to paris for charity then and the 2ww would be finishing around the wedding! God. Am I boring you all yet? 

In the short version of this post - Either has to be this af, or August's af. 

Sorted. 

ish.


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Nic - I have sticky blood too and if you get what i did thats another daily injection from e/t to birth  

Miranda - Well done to you   

Kate - I find with met it may make you feel a little bloated and fat, but to everyone else you are losing weight  

Heffa - Hows things hun?

Ally - They can't pick it up before 6 weeks (well not without scaring the crao out of you anyway)   

Julie - I was here, where was you        

As for me, off to see Liz tomorrow for a scan............bet they tell me to go back on Monday!!!! Will keep you updated.

Love Jena xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Kate - I told you I was eating goji berries, didn't I?
According to this website, they can reverse infertility in women, plus everything else - improving sperm count is a walk in the park to a goji berry, says this.
AND they're not that expensive!

http://goji.tropical-antioxidants.com/goji-benefits.html

/links


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow, all that from a fruit??

Where do you get them from?? I have never heard of them let alone seen them!

Katei & Peter finished now. God I wish I had her figure! COW!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

She's had three boob jobs - of course she looks dead skinny with those great melons!
I bet your figure's much nicer - and much less scary!

I got a packet from Julian Graves (you know, the nut and dried fruit shop) for £3.99. Worth a shot? Liz told me that whatever I was doing, to keep doing it! Can't be just the brazil nuts, surely?

Did you see the thing on BBC3 about the guy going round the country highlighting the lack of sperm donors?
Twas excellent.


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

My boobs are the same cup size as hers   (au natural I would like to point out!) But I dont have the skinny minny effect!!! Dont know how she doesnt topple over to be honest!

And Julian Graves it is, will be sending dh there tomorrow in his lunch break as there is one right by him. I thought they were fresh! Lovely!!

How many are you eating a day? However many you like??


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I just chuck a handful in my lunchbox. Get bored of eating them and put them in water to plump up, and eat the rest of them that way. They _are _ boring to eat - like raisins. But at least they're not disgusting!

I am also a larger cupped lady! At least now you can get the odd pretty bra for em. But they cost a ruddy fortune.

xx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Goji Berries look interesting....specially the choccie coated ones   Havent got a Julain Graves near me so will see if our local health shop does them.

Jena - Last I was told was I would have to have heparin injections starting at about 7/8 weeks.  That may change when I go for this appointment at the haemophilia centre.... How did they find out you had it?  ooh I have to start aspirin as soon as I get a BFP or if doing IVF do it from ET

Kate and Peter did make me laugh - I do like Katie but think Peter is a bit of a pleb - So funny when Harvey told him to F Off...well its not funny really but it was timed very well.

Kate start this next AF and we can be cycle buddies - hopefully...when is the old witch due?

Anyways will love you and leave you and pop back later

Nic xx who has definately not got Jordan size boobiez!


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

You are a skinny minny though!!! 

Next af is due 4th june, I am assuming I will be round about the same time? When are you due 

Cycle buddies it is! (hopefully!)

How did you both find out you have sticky blood (?) 

Katie and Peter are funny, he seems to try too hard when its just him, but she cracks me up! And Harvey was soooooo funny! But you can imagine the slating they will get for laughing, which is what any of us would have done if we are honest! 

xxxx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi girls,

Back from Lister.... i have 12 follies and a bunch of little ones!!! I have to go back on Monday for another scan and possible e/c wednesday!! woo-hoo   

Kate - I asked about Met and they have now upped mine to 3 times a day (in your case i will still check with them)

Nic - I start heparin on day of e/c or e/t can't quite remember!!   

After my first tx at Lister failed they did the blood test for that and other things just to rule anything else out, which is how they found that i have sticky blood, which can cause m/c etc as the blood doesn't flow to womb quickly enough (something like that!!).

Hows everyone else Sorry no personals today....

Back later

Love Jena xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

afternoon ladies

I have been out his morning out and about

had to go to drs and get something for my throat and have my bmi checked for tx
didnt know about the bmi so went heavily clothed and he'd only let me take my coat and boots off

never mind

I got the letter it doesnt tell me much tho
still no confirmed date but an approx one

but it does say that i can only have choice of one hospital (normally its 5)
read it a bit further and its allotted to my clinic in sheffield 

the pct did say i would start quickly within next 4-6 wks so i hope that thats right i suppose it depends on the clinic tho when they can fit me in

it said it wouldnt cover cost for freezin of embies and fet
that so wont apply to me

how are all our lister ladies today

I need to do some updating of lists so will be back later

Em


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

The Lister Egg share girlies  ​
vicmc testing 08/02 No further update  

Kateag 1st ES abandoned, 2nd ES  looking into 3rd ES f/u appt 21/05   

Nicwim 1st ES   Follow up appt 30/05 planning tx for july 2007

Jetabrown        

Alexia 10/02       

Allybee17 10/05        

shye  Testing 05/02, 02/02 ohss and a       

MJP   FET D/R 01/05 scan 21/05    

Miranda7 tx abandoned  , moved on to straight tx, currently stimming, next scan 21/05    

wishing4miracle   Follow up appt 25/04 2nd go approx aug 07 (start pill next AF) 

Luckystars waiting for starting pill and 2nd HIV tests in may 

Honnybee Initial consultation 30/04 HIV tests in may, started pill 

Jena stims, scan 21/05    

Hope all is correct 
Anyone who is missing IM me and i will add you
Emxx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi Girls

I just wanted to pop in and say   .... No  personals today.. Ive had a bad day at work and I really feel I need to sit and chill out  

Jena - Well done Hun     Wednesday thats not far away    ( I will call you later anyway)

Hope everyone Else is well may pop back later

Love Julie x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya

Em, good news! Hopefully you wont be waiting too long to start then! Glad you got your clinic though. Was the bmi ok?

Jena, great news on the follies!! And another one up there on Monday! Thats you, me, Miranda and Maria! Can I ask, after your first tx they tested you for sticky blood?? Was there any reason for thinking you had it?? Im just wondering if anything is going to be suggested to me, and if not, why not!  

God wish this weekend would hurry up and go!

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Jena fab news on the follies honey             




Kate

hope the weekend swings by for u 
have u any plans to will the hours away quicker

my bmi was 28.8 so a good bit under 30

phew i was well panicked

its gone down 0.6 not a lot but every little helps!

I just got to take willow for a walk now
she lost two of her milk teeth last night bless her and she never got owt from the tooth fairy!

    

Em


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Brilliant news Em and Jena!
I'm going to bed for an hour - horrible cold making me off me brazil nuts at the mo! But I'll be back later to catch up.

xxxx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks everyone   

So are we all going to wear red carnations on Monday     

Kate - They just said they wanted to run tests just to rule it out, i dont think anything sparked it off, can't quite remember as it was about 5 years ago!!!   

love jena xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

What time are you in, Jena? I'm in at 11.30. Maria - might bump into you on your way in as I go out! We always get there about an hour early, as we just don't know whether traffic will be bad.

Gawd, I'm shivering now! Hope it won't affect me follies!

I met with my MP today, and he's writing to the health authority for me, to see if they will reverse the decision on not funding a cycle for me.

He says refusing me only on the grounds that my dh has two children is 'against natural justice' and that he will call for a judicial review if they don't change that criteria!
Quite amazing - should have gone to him years ago.

Good BMI news, and even better treatment news, Em! I bet you're raring to go! The waiting seems endless sometimes.

Jena, what a lovely lot of follies! You must be excited? It's so lovely to clear another hurdle on this battle for babies - one of those could be your twins!

xxxx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Miranda - i am there for 10.45, so you never know!!!!!!!   

Heffa - Well done you  , i have still got one of freddies baby tooth (does that make me sad??)

Hello everyone else, can't stop as we are going to watch a film, thats if ds ever goes to sleep tonight  , still dh has spoiled me rotten tonight, ran me a bath then cooked me fillet steak with gorgonzola sauce, asparagus and sauteed potatoes, yummy.............. may have to show him how much i appreciate it later     

Love Jena xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Lordy Jena! That's a gastronomic feast!  
Is he a great cook, then?

I haven't had any of my animals from new, so no baby teeth! I feel sad about that now - I didn't realise they lost teeth!

My girls are looking at me licking their lips, as I have fish still on my plate.
Shall I give it to em?

xx


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hello Girls

Hi Nic good to see you hear missus. Its been a while, how are u? Not long to go now and your appointment so excitng. We all seem to be moving on again.

Hi Miranda, brilliant news on your follies hun keep on growing     have you made your mind up on DHEA yet. do you have the website for them. it is  

www.natrol.com  you get them in 25mg strength and take up to 3 a day. they cost around £13.

Hi Kate good luck with your appoint good to see we keep lister busy with us girls.

Hi Jena great news in your follie count     soon be next week.

hi jules how are u honey? Not long and your 2nd hiv test. then it will be go!  go!  go!    

Hello Ems wonderful news from you too!   so pleased things are finally moving for you. This one is a funded cycle isn't it    Is sheffield nearest to you? is that how they decide? a lot of Q's I know    it seems like ages since I spoke to you all. The in-laws are asleep on the settee so got a quick post in  

Maria how are you doing? You will be at Lister too next week?   definitley have to do the carnation thing  

...and Ally brill news on the doc front.   Good to see you are being taken seriously! Not long until your holiday, can I come with you... I am house trained 

Well have done my 2nd Hiv on wednesday told in-laws they were testing iron levels  I had try to get the nurse to understand when I said HIV tests, the only way she understood was when I said aids testing  then she knew and I had to explain I did not have it. the test was routine.   some people!

anyways talk to you all soon.

mitch
xxxx 

/links


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Oh I love you girls!!

I've been so busy lately I've not had much time for you all - but reading through you've still mentioned me   bless you!! 

 Re carnations   -  But I'll def be wearing RED on Monday, It's my colour - love it! So please anyone whose about at 1.15 (my app) please say hello, love to meet a fellow FF!!


Loads of love and  

Maria xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

So exciting, isn't it? Us all up there, getting good news all round - it WILL happen!!!

Soon, we will all be boasting bumps the size of small bungalows.

Assuming my egg collection will be the same day as your FET, we'd better do a safe defrosting dance - for your embryos and my dh's sperm! Pray they all come out safely!

I think I'll go on DHEA if this cycle fails, Mitch. I won't this time, because I'm so confused about it! But if I get another shot I'll take DHEA months beforehand.
Then maybe take another AMH test, to see if it's possible to change that - they say you can't, but...

You'll recognise me, girls - I'll be the one who looks pregnant already, with my swollen stomach! I had to wear trackie bottoms the other day - felt like a right scruff!

Jena, what do you look like? I have an idea what Kate and Maria look like from their profile pics, but not you!

xxxx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Morning ladies,

Mitch - My god girl, you are still with us   , hows it going with in-laws?? Have you had enough yet

Maria - Sorry i will be long gone by the time you are there,     , how are you doing??

Kate - Your quiet, you ok?

Julie - 10 days to go then you have HIV test   

Miranda - What do i look like?? Well i will be in jeans, i have the rear end of a hippo.......will probably be sweating harder than Linford Christie after a race......have brownish/reddish hair with roots longer than the 100 year old oak tree in the garden......does that help     

As for hubbys cooking.......well didn't get off the toilet all night after his cheese sauce...     

Off to a BBQ today........hope the weather is going to be     

Love Jena xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oo, attractive description! So I have to recognise you mainly by your rear end?  

People will think I'm very strange, peering at their arses in a clinic!

Ugh - think this cold is a fast worker at least - I've had a day of right side throatiness, a day on the lef, a day with a chesty cough and now a day of snot. But at least I'm not shivering! Anyone know if a cold will affect my follicles? I keep reading that they can disappear...

xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi girlies!!

Miranda, follies dont disappear from a cold hun! You will be fine, honest. Take some paracetemol and honey and hot lemon and get into bed. Hope you feel better soon. 

Maria good to see you posting hun! Hows the house hunting going?

Im up at 2.30 so prob wont see any of you, and will probably be sitting there jiggling my legs with nerves!!! Maria in red, Jena huge ****, Miranda scruff, what a lot of lookers we are!!!! I'll probably be the one in jeans, with red hair and a nervous twitch, so cant miss me! 

Mitch, when are the in laws off hun! You sound like you are having soooo much fun!!! (NOT!) Glad you got the HIV done, when do you start everything hun??

Julie, not long now hun! Bet you cant wait!! 

Feeling decidedly fat today   looking forward to shifting this weight. During the tx I lost some but on the 2ww it seemed to come back with a vengance!! Not impressed!! 

Ok, just so I know, 

Jena: 10.45
Miranda: 11.30
Maria: 1.15
Me: 2.30

None of us are going to cross are we!? Unless Jena causes a major fuss and makes everything late!!! But Im not even being scanned so I dont know what I am  talking about!!!

xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Just blew everyone up to a 77 for monday. x

I think we should all post a pic so we know what each other looks like! Miranda you are always far away from the camera!!! 

xxxx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

hiya everyone glad theres lot's of good news going on here   i think your all doing great.

i had a very bad day yesterday and to be honest still don't feel great...............I've defo got pain in my right side now so I'm convinced that this pregnancy will result in an ectopic. i broke down last night to mark and told him  i felt like a "time bomb" i feel like it's just ticking away ready to burst it's doing my head in i can't believe how upset and stressed i feel i should be over the moon I'm pregnant but I'm not I'm scared worried and sick with worry. gonna ring my local EPAC on Monday i need a scan ASAP now i can't wait any longer i need to know either way....... I'm Even beginning to regret even starting all this    sorry this is a sad post Allyson xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Awww, Allyson! God, I feel for you. That's such an awful, stressful situation.
I think I would go to A&E and stand firm until you get a scan somehow, I really would. Let's presume that baby is doing fine in there - all this worry could do you harm.
I really would go and make a nuisance of myself, just so I could know. Then you can relax!
Just go - we don't get much from the NHS, us girls, but they could at least do that for you.

Thanks for my 77 Kate! Sod the weight - let's eat some protein! 
I'm going to have an omlette in a minute. Ah I forgot - you hate those, don't you?

I'll post another pic in a mo, ok? A close up! Ew.


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

I agree Ally, I know you are not 6 weeks yet, but you arent going to get the heartbeen seen you are going to make sure its in the right place. Is dh with you? Go and see what they can do? 

Miranda!! YAY! A close up! God you look squiddled!!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yup! Certainly was! Can hardly remember bits of that night - dreadful!

xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

The way a birthday party should be!! 

I cannot remember the last time I was that drunk!! I plan to get totally sloshed tonight!!! Dh wont know whats hit him!!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hooray! Have one for me!
Gah, trying to do the garden, but I'm shattered with this bug! Open gardens in two weeks - God knows what they're going to think of my weed-infested patch!
Never mind. Maybe I can do a 'hunt the weed' contest for the kids - give them a prize for finding ten weeds and pulling them out!


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Open Garden?? Do you win a prize 

Sounds so countryfied!!! Sounds like heaven!!! 

Have a rest hun, the eggies are more important than the garden!! Is dh working??


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

No, no prize!
It's an event to raise money for the church - people in the village open their gardens and people go round and have a look at them all.
Mine is very much work in progress, but it's looking much better than it was.
I've just filled a big bin with weeds, and that's only from one border! Knackered now.
Going to walk the dogs then come back and have a nap.


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oi Mrs take it easy there!!! Cold, IVF AND Gardening, are you mad!?!?! 

We are having a steak fondue tonight and watching grease then getting very piddled and watching a film, then who knows!! I CANT WAIT!!!!!!

Hope everyone having a lovely weekend, Ally did you go??

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Well I've just had a couple of hours' sleep, so there! Lovely sleeeep...
Just got no energy at all!

Grease is the word and steak fondue! Sounds lovely!
I think we're just having sarnies, as it's now so late.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

evening girls

Miranda good to "chat" tonight
hope ur not too achy tomorrow after all that weeding

Kate notice ur offline so hope ur having a nice evening with dh  

Ally i agree with the others go to epac asap or a&e esp if ur having pain sweetie 
i am sure all is fine but peace of mind is the thing here as has been said the stress is no good for bubs

Maria ooooh good luck for ur scan monday

ju and mitch hope ur both ok

Jena  for ur next scan

i am cream crackered tonight so off to bed in a mo

love to anyone i missed

EMxx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hello Girls

Sorry for the late post, Ive not long been in from work and I have had a really busy!!!!! I hate Croydon on a Friday and Saturday night....

DP had his little boy today and I got a call from him at work he said that he hurt his foot ( not sure how) well he is still up at the moment saying that it hurts  

I just wanted to say   for all you girls that are up at the Lister on Monday.... Not long until I can go up there for my 2nd HIV I cant wait......

Jena - sorry about Friday I will make it up to u   

I have taken tomorrow as a days holiday as DP's mum and dad are up for the day as they are off to the USA ..... Then back to nights on Monday  

I hope all of you are well

Love

Julie x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh no, I won't be achey! I'm much fitter than I was before we moved here, thank God.
This cold is annoying though - makes me tiiiired.
Nice to chat to you, too! In fact three people came on who I knew from the boards, which made a change - usually all strangers in there!

Hello Julie!
Not a nightclub shift? Ew! Must be horrendous! Though I went out with the ambulance mob two Saturday nights and didn't see much action. They said I should come again, as I was evidently a good luck charm!
I was trying to do a feature on them, but the most exciting thing was speeding in a 30mph zone in the ambulance car.
How come you're going to the Lister for the HIV? Will your GP not do it? Where do you actually live?

It's going to be a nightmare parking up there this week - Chelsea Flower Show is going to take up all the spaces I'm thinking.
Have any of you found anywhere else to park?


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Good (early) morning Ladies!
Up early today as if I lie in I get terrible headaches and I is EXCITED!

I recieved a print out of my blood test results yesterday from my GP........I'm only bloody ready to go now!!!!! I didn't realise but when I was pregnant at the end of 2006 they did HIV and Hep B + C blood tests so combined with the tests I did in April this year I have two sets in date.....DOH! I could have started last af!!ha ha - I'm hoping AF will turn up at end of this month which hopefully will tie in with my appointment so actually wont be much earlier than what I was planning.

Miranda - thanks for your reply on peer support, I looked and looked as results on t'internet last night and 'think' the E2 level may just be inside the normal range.  As it needs to be converted into a different format to give the iu result (divide by 3.67, i think it was) which makes it 67iu/l - think its ok. But I'd say going on my last tx results and my FSH and LH levels all will be ok  
Anyway hope your ok and looking after those follies! Good Luck for tomorrow.

Can't believe how many of you are at the Lister tomorrow!!! Ooh we were planning on driving up to the Lister on the 30th please tell me the Flower Show will be over by then.

Kate - Hope you and Dh had a good night    Good luck for tomorrow

Julie - Whens your next HIV due?  Are you going to be cycle buds with me and Kate?

Jena - good luck for your scan tomorrow  

Ally - Hope your ok Hun.  Hope they can scan you asap to put your mind at rest   Just a thought but we have a local private scanning shop (do the 4d scans) near us and they charge £60 for a early scan if you didnt want to wait till monday and you have one local to you maybe you could give them a go to put your mind at rest.

Maria - good luck for tomorrow  

Hi to everyone else, I'm off to sort out my tickers now

Nic x


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Yay sorted my tickers 

I changed my username too...but left my old name in there for a bit incase you think I'm a new girl  

Are you lot all still in bed? GET UP its sunny outside!!!

Nic x
p.s no close up photos of me on this puter so can't change my profile pic...might get some taken next weekend as we have a wedding reception to go to.


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Morning girlies!!

Nic like the new name hun! And hurry up and get the pic changed, got no idea what you look like!! Great news that you are ready to go on next af!!! No wonder you are excited!!! Wooohoooo!!! 

Miranda, the flower show, is that going to take up spaces in battersea park then?!?!?! Ooooh bums?? You will have to text me and tell me if you get a space!!! Thank god dh is with me tomorrow otherwise I would be in trouble!! 
Good luck for your scan tomorrow!

Maria, good luck for your scan tomorrow too hun!!!

Julie, god a friday and saturday night in Croydon - you must have heard some classy stories!!!   I avoid croydon as much as possible now!!! Not long to go hun, you should do a countdown ticker!!

Jena Good luck tomorrow hun!!!

Mitch are you free yet!?!? 

Im off to my parents today, dh is working again but has tomorrow off which is nice. Last night was......    

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh, that's ok then Nic! I thought that seemed weird, that the rest were ok but the oestrodial was right up. Usually they go hand in hand, don't they?
What a relief! I remember trying to analyse my own blood test results and panicking.
Yes, the flower show ends on Friday (25th) It'll be well over by the 30th.
I'll just have to get dh to wait in the car if we haven't got anywhere to park - fingers crossed there's other places for them to go.

I'd love to go to the show myself but apparently it costs several limbs to get in and you need to book, too. I'd hate to buy a ticket then get bad news at the Lister and just want to go home!

I'll pop you a text over tomorrow morning so you know what you're facing, Kate! Maria, you're going by train aren't you?

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Morning ladies

Dh is still in bed so i got up and enjoying some chilled time

Am leaving him sleeping enjoying the peace whilst it lasts

Miranda u know what last night i had a beer and after i logged out of chat i thought i cant remember feeding willow!

I asked dh if i had he said no

So i fed her again
then realised i had fed her whilst he was asleep yesterday afternoon, she didnt complain tho but got dh up extra early to go out hehe

Kate hope u and boo have a nice day with ur parents hows diego

Ju hope ur ok

Jena hope all is going well

Mitch hope the in laws are ok how long they staying for

Nic nice new name
glad u were able to get the tickers sorted again honey

Maria oooh this time next week u will be *PUPO!!*

Allyson did u manage to sort a scan sweetie

hugs to anyone i missed

not sure what our plans are today
depends what time dh gets out of his bed i guess
I want to go and get willows safety gate today if i can and maybe some new work trousers as mine fall down!

and get willow a proper doggy kong she has 2 puppy ones atm but one of them i think shes bored with as she doesnt bother with it til after we get in

will catch up later

Emxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

What's a doggy kong? A small gorilla? 
No, mine don't seem to object when I give them extra food. I really should slim my Staffie down, as she's 23 kg - too much. She put on weight after her hysterectomy, poor thing.

We're going to the dump with tiles out of the bathroom today, then I'm going to get a right posh light from a Freecycler! Bliss - love Sundays.

I ate two eggs last night and two this morning - and _all four _ had double yolks! Do you think this is a great omen? I do!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Miranda

good thing there with the double yolks!

Willow didnt complain

trouble is shes a big un anyway the vet told us to put her on a diet at her 2nd injection a puppy on a diet

A kong is like a rubber toy which u can stuff with stuff such as treats and nice things the idea is the dog spends their time bouncing it around playing and getting the treats out for themselves!

http://www.dog-toy.co.uk/dogproducts/?page=12

Willow has the puppy chewing stick which we put the puppy mousse stuff in which is the one shes getting bored with i think

and the kong goodie bone in pink which we stuff with mini bones

think she needs a bigger one now shes getting bigger but can only get them at pets at home bound to be a groan from dh lol
but i just say well better a couple of quid than a new kitchen cupboard door!

back to work tomorrow and shes not been left for more than 3 hrs for a while tomorrow will be 5 hrs bless her

Emxx

/links


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

So indulgent! What a great thing to have - I can't imagine why she got bored of it! I'd like one of my own, stuffed with wine and chocs...

I got a second dog as I was so paranoid about leaving Chloe! But I think they don't entertain each other - they just lie and wait till I get home.

Better walk them now in fact. Walk off my four yolks...


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

New home this way lovely lister ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=96275.new#new

Happy chatting

Love Emxx


----------

